# Women's Tag Team Tournament Thread



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Who wins the Cup?
16 ladies, 8 teams of 2
Brandi & Allie announced already - pretty sure Diamante & Ivelisse will also be a team

The others I'll guess:

Shida & Big Swole
Nyla & Vickie (Nyla doing all the fighting)
Anna Joy & Abadon
Leva Bates & Mel
Penelope & Skyler Moore
Kilynn King & Christi Jaynes

Its a real pity that Bea Priestley & Jamie Hayter aren't available

Ill go with Anna & Abadon to win


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I think Nyla Rose w/ Vickie will win it.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Britt Baker & Reba? I don't know if Nyla w/ Vickie will happen, but if it's Nyla w/ Vickie v Reba w/ Baker, both Vickie and Baker not fighting, it could be hilarious.

OP's teams sound good, though.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

How about Nyla and Reba(l)? With the story that they make it to the finals at All Out and Britt takes Reba's spot and wins. Great heel move.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

I think at least half of them will be made up of unsigned talent. This is basically their tryout to add depth to their singles division. 

Shida and Nyla don't need to be in this imo and I think Abadon's character is better as a lone wolf. Britt won't be back in time either, same with Statlander. 

Allie/Brandi
Diamante/Ivelisse 
Christi Jaynes/Tay Conti 
Swole/King
Thunder Rosa/Allysin Kay
Penelope Ford/Kenzie Page
Pricilla kelly/Skyler moore
Anna Jay/Dani Jordyn

This would be pretty good. Most of them aren't signed so this would be a huge opportunity for some of them.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

I just hope to god Rache Chanel is nowhere to be seen.



Brandi and Allie
Nyla Rose and Vickie (Nyla does the wrestling)
Anna Jay and Abadon
Penelope Ford and Skyler Moore
Christi Jaynes and Taynara Conti (both Brazilian)
Thunder Rosa and Allisyn Kay
Ivelisse and Diamante
Big Swole and Kilynn King


----------



## Atheati_Illuminati (Mar 25, 2014)

It really is too bad that Priestly and Hayter cannot be a part of this due to travel ban. I think Diamante and Ivelisse could team in this too.

I think with all the added limitations to their already limited women's division they have to bring in talents from outside. Maybe Sea Stars and Bird and Bee teams. I like Priscilla Kelly as singles but they can bring her in to team with one of the available contracted girls.

Not sure who wins but I feel like Brandi and Allie will have a big part in this tournament.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

i don't want Vickie Guerrero with Nyla as there are jobbers who could get the rub there.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

I think it would be cool if they did it like WCW Battlebowl where the teams were created by a random lottery 

Teams for example:
Allie and Abadon
Brandi and Nyla Rose
Ford and Big Swole
Anna Jay and Diamante


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Excalibur specifically mentioned new talent, so I think they won't use many Dark jobbers


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

I'm going with Shida and Big Swole.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mayu Iwatani and Winona Ryder.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Brandi Rhodes Talks Upcoming Tag Team Tournament, Explains AEW'S #SpeakingOut Response


AEW Chief Brand Officer, Brandi Rhodes, joined Christy Olson on CHRISTYreports this week to discuss her on-screen and backstage roles with AEW. Rhodes talked about…




www.wrestlinginc.com


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

The Phantom said:


> Mayu Iwatani and Winona Ryder.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

*Anyone except Brandi and Allie, Nyla and Vickie I think will win .*


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Brandi and Allie are at least making it to the Finals.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

TD Stinger said:


> Brandi and Allie are at least making it to the Finals.


I wouldn't have any problem with is since they're the first and only real tag team


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Nightmare Sisters win or we riot.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

In a perfect world cheerleader Melissa and Tessa Blanchard. Or shazza mckenzie and Kelly Klein


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Atheati_Illuminati said:


> It really is too bad that Priestly and Hayter cannot be a part of this due to travel ban. I think Diamante and Ivelisse could team in this too.
> 
> I think with all the added limitations to their already limited women's division they have to bring in talents from outside. Maybe Sea Stars and Bird and Bee teams. I like Priscilla Kelly as singles but they can bring her in to team with one of the available contracted girls.
> 
> Not sure who wins but I feel like Brandi and Allie will have a big part in this tournament.


Agreed on Priestly and Hayter. If they were stateside, they'd be my pick to win the tourney and build a women's tag division around. Diamante and Ivelisse should be a major player. They should bring in Nicole Savoy to be Big Swole's tag partner. I could get down with the Twisted Sisterz as well. Good call on Sea Stars and The Bird and The Bee.


----------



## TNAmarkFromIndia (Mar 2, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288658008558514188


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Horrendous.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Who...who could think this was a good idea with all the actual talent out there?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I wasn't watching WWE back when she was in the company, but I hear she's pretty bad.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Legit question, who's worse? Eva Marie or Cameron? 

I saw old Eva Marie clips and I didn't think anyone would surpass her level of bad. Did Cameron surpass her?


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

Not everyone has to be good. Having some people with name value is good for people like Anna Jayy or Abaddon to beat.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

trash


----------



## jaii069 (Jul 7, 2016)

This ain't it :c, Never know though, will most likely turn out bad but still a slight percentage for the good. Time will tell


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

JBLGOAT said:


> Not everyone has to be good. Having some people with name value is good for people like Anna Jayy or Abaddon to beat.



They have a floundering Women's Division that is DESPERATELY in need of HIGH-END talent. Now is the time to build the division UP not to bury it further. The current landscape in wrestling sees both Kairi Hojo and Tessa Blanchard without jobs(whether or not AEW was/is an option for them isn't important) and you bring in a performer the likes of Cameron. That's not a smart move.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

It's another signing most likely because she's a friend of Cody's or Brandi's or both of them. AEW definitely has way too many WWE guys and girls on their roster now.



JBLGOAT said:


> Not everyone has to be good. Having some people with name value is good for people like Anna Jayy or Abaddon to beat.


Not everyone has to be good? It's an international television show. Also, we haven't seen Anna Jay or Abadon in like 5 weeks dude AEW don't give a fuck about them and even if they did it's not like Cameron is Trish Stratus in terms of name value.

I'm not shocked someone is trying to paint this as a good pick up though.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Eva Marie would've been better, at least people reacted to her. The only positive to Cameron is she's unlikeable so it makes it easy for her to be a real heel. Unless she improved massively in every area I don't see how this helps anything.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

JBLGOAT said:


> Not everyone has to be good. Having some people with name value is good for people like Anna Jayy or Abaddon to beat.


Cameron has 0 name value lol. It's not like she's Stacy Keibler or Torrie Wilson


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

She was a regular on Total Divas for a while, I never really saw her in-ring career but that one time I binge watched Total Divas she came across like a star. 

She developed a reputation early in for some funny mistakes she made as a rookie in training, like trying to pin someone who was face down... but she showed respect to the business by training her ass off


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Im holding out hope shes just in it for this dumb tag tournament but if shes signed then that only further enhances my thinking that Kenny has fucking no clue what hes doing


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

The Marty of the freaking Funkadactyls. Think about that.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

COUNT IT


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

but why is she hanging out with a diva a-lister though? Thats the weird part


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Legit question, who's worse? Eva Marie or Cameron?
> 
> I saw old Eva Marie clips and I didn't think anyone would surpass her level of bad. Did Cameron surpass her?


She legit yelled at a ref for not counting when she pinned someone on their stomach.

Yes... That happened.

I pretty much only like posts, and read stuff here, but this is easily their worst signing yet. Unbelievable..

Maybe she's gotten better though.. We'll see. I highly doubt it, but we'll see.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Cameron-"Count it ref!"
Ref-"Count what?"
Cameron finally realizes her opponent is laying down on their face so its not a pinfall attempt. 

Lol. Never forget. She has to do a ton of good stuff in this run to make us forget that moment. Man I miss posting gifs on this site. This sucks!


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

chronoxiong said:


> Cameron-"Count it ref!"
> Ref-"Count what?"
> Cameron finally realizes her opponent is laying down on their face so its not a pinfall attempt.
> 
> Lol. Never forget. She has to do a ton of good stuff in this run to make us forget that moment. Man I miss posting gifs on this site. This sucks!


She's a gold mine for that right? Haha


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Has she even wrestled since leaving WWE? I don't remember seeing her name mentioned anywhere since. I just hope that she's only there for the Women's Tag-Team Tournament and once concluded, goes back into hiding.


----------



## TNAmarkFromIndia (Mar 2, 2011)

Garty said:


> Has she even wrestled since leaving WWE?


She hasn't wrestled in 4 years.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Legit question, who's worse? Eva Marie or Cameron?
> 
> I saw old Eva Marie clips and I didn't think anyone would surpass her level of bad. Did Cameron surpass her?


I thought Eva was slitghly better when she went to NXT near the end, but they're both arguably the top 2 worst of the past decade.
AJ Lee was able to carry Cameron to a somewhat watchable match once Smackdown once, but that's really it.

The value Cameron might have some is as a minor comedy character. She could be the Jillian Hall-jobber type of AEW.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

TNAmarkFromIndia said:


> She hasn't wrestled in 4 years.


Yeah, I didn't think she was. I also didn't know who it was until I logged in here!


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Not everyone has to be good? It's an international television show. Also, we haven't seen Anna Jay or Abadon in like 5 weeks dude AEW don't give a fuck about them and even if they did it's not like Cameron is Trish Stratus in terms of name value.


Anna Jay was on TV this week, albeit she didn't get to wrestler or talk. I'm not sure where Abadon is, probably going to show up in the tag tournament.

As for Cameron being in AEW, I would rather take a shit in my own hands and eat it than have her be anywhere near this division. I say Naomi is bad, but Cameron is 1000x worse in every department.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

You know its a bad signing when the angry aussies and the garty gallery agree on something.

This bitch is elite? This bitch? You couldn't have put nyla with Allyson kay or coaxed awesomekong out of retirement. Or even aja kong?

She makes stunt look like Rey mysterio and uncle fester look like.....well a competent wrestler. But still Jesus christ


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Brandi is running the women's division with Tony again and Kenny is on the sidelines. And she's gonna blame everyone else when she screws it up again.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Oh dear....


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

She’ll dance and stand around while Nyla beats fools?


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

PARADIGM SHIFT.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Who thought this would be a good idea.

Brandi?
Omega?
Both?

AEW need to improve their Women’s division, yet they keep doing the opposite and making it worse.


----------



## epfou1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lorromire said:


> Anna Jay was on TV this week, albeit she didn't get to wrestler or talk. I'm not sure where Abadon is, probably going to show up in the tag tournament.


AEW is so dumb what they are doing with Anna Jay. She was on TV for all of 3 seconds walking on the stage. Anna is probably the prettiest woman on the roster, and they have her come out in a mask and stand behind Brodie Lee so nobody can see her.

What is the point of that?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Forever funny clip.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

This isn't a signing I get, hopefully it's a tag tournament deal and done unless she really has improved.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I want to hold out hope that even though she hasn't wrestled since leaving WWE that she's trained to get better and will surprise us. As of now, this just feels like a very random person to put in this spot.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Count it!


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

First Vickie and now Cameron. They are aiming for "Go away heat" for Nyla?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The tournament will be on youtube


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

Alright_Mate said:


> Who thought this would be a good idea.
> 
> Brandi?
> Omega?
> ...


Kenny isn't really involved in the women's divison at the moment. It's Tony and Brandi running it.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

rbl85 said:


> The tournament will be on youtube


Yep. Every monday.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Legit question, who's worse? Eva Marie or Cameron?


Cameron was worse. She had more help and still had horrible matches. Eva was trained but Kendrick and she used his sliced bread finish. Eva sucked too lol.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

epfou1 said:


> AEW is so dumb what they are doing with Anna Jay. She was on TV for all of 3 seconds walking on the stage. Anna is probably the prettiest woman on the roster, and they have her come out in a mask and stand behind Brodie Lee so nobody can see her.
> 
> What is the point of that?


Building up her DO in-ring debut. They have nowhere to put her currently as the only two women's feuds going on are Britt vs. Swole and Shida vs. ..Whoever. Nyla?
She'll get her time, but the last thing they should do is shoehorn her into a shitty position. Wait until she can have a moment to shine.

The TV crew barely catching her wasn't a good thing, I agree. I think they should've used her better this week.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> Who...who could think this was a good idea with all the actual talent out there?


The division is run by,

- A guy that favours Joshi wrestling, and didn’t think the Sasha Banks vs Charlotte Flair HIAC match was good, even though that feud had more heat than anything ever in the AEW women’s division, and was good enough to main event over the men (Omega)

- A woman who herself is not a great wrestler and probably only hiring her friends – a common complain of AEW – but is around nonetheless because she offers a female perspective (Brandi)

- And a guy who has to filter out bad idea, since he owns the company (Khan)

- In a company where many long for a return to the days of the territories (Cody, JR, etc), meaning those territories have to have their own stars as well to thrive (i.e Tenille/Deonna/Taya/Su Yung/Jordynne for Impact, Salina De La Renta for MLW, Jenny Rose & TBP for ROH, Tessa and the various luchadoras in AAA/lucha libre).

I don’t see how AEW fixes this unless they have Awesome Kong be in charge of both hiring and booking the women. Which is a possibility since she reportedly can no longer go in the ring. Since they aren't ever going to be ruthless enough in their signings on their own.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Eva Marie was actually improving before the suspension and leaving. It didn't seem like her matches were in slow motion as much like they were before too. Plus she had that heat from the crowd (regardless what people would call it).

Cameron was just flat out bad and I don't get why she would be brought in to AEW. I usually shrug off the "Tony uses AEW as a pet project" criticisms but hiring Ariane Andrew in 2020 when she sucked in WWE and their had been zero buzz or interest of her for years...? ...why? Does she have dirt on him or something?

At this point if their is any chance of Tony getting Fit Finlay while he is furloughed from WWE he should be trying in order to improve that Womens Division. Cameron is the last thing that they needed.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Legit question, who's worse? Eva Marie or Cameron?
> 
> I saw old Eva Marie clips and I didn't think anyone would surpass her level of bad. Did Cameron surpass her?


IMO Eva Marie was better because she was a heat magnet. Something very hateable about her

Both terrible in the ring, but Eva's character was much better


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

I mean I'd personally save outrage for if she gets used as someone who actually tags in during the tournament and isn't just a useless name that Nyla is forced to deal with to be in the tournament cause she has to have a partner (cause seems that is her role). If she makes any appearances post tournament though then that's just real dumb she offers absolutely zero value whatsoever as a legit talent.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

ThunderJet88 said:


> She legit yelled at a ref for not counting when she pinned someone on their stomach.
> 
> Yes... That happened.
> 
> ...





The Definition of Technician said:


> I thought Eva was slitghly better when she went to NXT near the end, but they're both arguably the top 2 worst of the past decade.
> AJ Lee was able to carry Cameron to a somewhat watchable match once Smackdown once, but that's really it.
> 
> The value Cameron might have some is as a minor comedy character. She could be the Jillian Hall-jobber type of AEW.





Jersey said:


> Cameron was worse. She had more help and still had horrible matches. Eva was trained but Kendrick and she used his sliced bread finish. Eva sucked too lol.





Geeee said:


> IMO Eva Marie was better because she was a heat magnet. Something very hateable about her
> 
> Both terrible in the ring, but Eva's character was much better


Wow lol that’s saying a lot if she has surpassed Eva Marie in bad, Holy shit lol


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Very underwhelming to put it mildly. I can think of at least 20 better free agents they could've got. 

Also they said the tag tournament is on Monday? Why? I mean its been several years since I was constantly looking forward to watching wrestling on Monday night but could they not have featured this on Dark?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Kenny isn't really involved in the women's divison at the moment. It's Tony and Brandi running it.


Cody seems to disagree because in the recent SI interview he was asked about Tessa and said it would be up to Kenny, Brandi and Tony if there would be interest.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

I actually laughed when she popped in and said “I’m baaaaccckkkk”


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Verbatim17 said:


> The division is run by,
> 
> - A guy that favours Joshi wrestling, and didn’t think the Sasha Banks vs Charlotte Flair HIAC match was good, even though that feud had more heat than anything ever in the AEW women’s division, and was good enough to main event over the men (Omega)
> 
> ...


To be fair, Sasha and Charlotte's HIAC match was bad. The feud was good but that match was not. It having great build and main eventing doesn't mean the actual match was good.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Cameron has 0 name value lol. It's not like she's Stacy Keibler or Torrie Wilson


This person seems terrible already Im sorry but i think a lot of these wrestlers that never had a career on the indies except being pushed through development are no good. Most of the wwe guys ive expected to maybe see something good but most of them dont understand character or physology because they never was allowed to do that.. Everyone getting over seems to be self made from the independent . Now dont get me wrong some are decent but in comparison is very different


----------



## Chairshot620 (Mar 12, 2010)

She’s probably going to get pinned and piss Nyla off.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I really hope when AEW finds its identity in a year that it feels and look entirely different from what it is now. Right now it feels way to much like wwe and that is far from a good thing


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> This person seems terrible already Im sorry but i think a lot of these wrestlers that never had a career on the indies except being pushed through development are no good. Most of the wwe guys ive expected to maybe see something good but most of them dont understand character or physology because they never was allowed to do that.. Everyone getting over seems to be self made from the independent . Now dont get me wrong some are decent but in comparison is very different


She is awful. She's one of those people that get deemed all time awful and it's not hyperbole in the least bit. Dead ass she's celebrity guest wrestler type bad, except she had a full time position for years lol.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The history of the business and thats her answer LOL


----------



## ET_Paul (Jul 2, 2018)

I didn't watch much when both in the WWE. However, neither seemed to be really refined or good. I do remember Cameron/Ariane being more athletic though. 

Seems like a bit of revisionist history as it pertains to Eva vs Cameron based on this thread from 2014...
Cameron really isn't that bad, nor is Eva Marie.



> Aug 22, 2014
> Cameron isn't terrible but Eva Marie on the other hand is fucking dreadful.





> Aug 18, 2014 (Edited)
> They're improving, as they should be.
> 
> Cameron is a natural heel, and I think creative should keep tabs on her if they ever require a heel at the last moment. She has great attitude and the passion is there, just needs more development time.
> ...





> Aug 22, 2014
> If evas the future. Its a apocalyptic future where the world is a baron wasteland.
> And cameron isnt awful. Just really lacking.
> 
> ...





> Aug 22, 2014
> To be as objective as possible, Im forced to admit that both have improved.
> 
> That being said Eva isn't improving at a fast enough rate for me to want to see any of her matches and I can't imagine given her age and lack of passion that she will be capable of putting on a good match before leaving wrestling for movies/modeling/tv/a rich dude/porn/etc.
> ...


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

I'm still surprised AEW hasn't signed Priscilla Kelly yet since she is the wife of Darby Allin


----------



## SZilla25 (Sep 1, 2016)

Has Ariane "signed" or is she just participating in the women's tag tournament? As of now, it feels like the latter.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Sorry, but I don`t get it. AEW hires one of the ex-DIVAS from WWE, who was sorted out there years ago? Wasn`t she even part of the strange Total Divas thing? To bad, she was a very bad wrestler.

I am happy for Ariane, that she gets some money and is on TV this way. But regarding AEW I am seriously disappointed!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288650027104174080

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

With news like this, I'm just glad the tournament won't be taking up time on Dynamite.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

This is such a bizarre signing. Or even usage. Pass on so many other "names" and bring in Ariane.

Maybe the fact she has 456K twitter followers and 814K Instagram followers can explain it.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> This is such a bizarre signing. Or even usage. Pass on so many other "names" and bring in Ariane.
> 
> Maybe the fact she has 456K twitter followers and 814K Instagram followers can explain it.


Nah because Tenille Dashwood has 1.5 million and they passed on her and let her go to Impact.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

She's not only a terrible wrestler but she also has zero charisma. Why the fuck would they sign her? I bet she's Brandi's friend.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> It's another signing most likely because she's a friend of Cody's or Brandi's or both of them. AEW definitely has way too many WWE guys and girls on their roster now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Abadon and anna jay were both on dynamite yesterday .


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288884750514401309
We'll see if any of this actually translates in a real match.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288650027104174080
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For us more 'hardcore' type of fans we would view this as a joke if it happened but these type of good looking divas/wrestlers actually entice more casual wwe type fans to check aew out becaue I had quick look at what the response was on twitter in relation to aew hiring Cameron and there was surprisingly quite a lot of positive comments about her being on tv again but these comments were coming from people that had their twitter pages devoted to wwe female wrestlers/personalities like bella twins, sasha banks and mandy rose.


----------



## Bubbly (Oct 10, 2019)

She was awful in WWE so eh...


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288884750514401309
> We'll see if any of this actually translates in a real match.


dat aint good


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

So, let's take a look at the potential candidates here for the tournament:


Brandi Rhodes
Allie
Nyla Rose
Cameron
Penelope Ford
Abadon
Anna Jay
Big Swole
Britt Baker (hypothetically)
Ivelisse
Diamante
Hikaru Shida (let's be kind and include her for the hell of it)
Leva Bates

that's 13 women (2 legit talents and some others who need a ring general to help guide them), which means we are still left with 3 spots to fill. If they decide to fill out the remainder of the slots with some of the women from Dark such as Kilynn King, Kenzie Page, Skyler Moore, or god forbid Rache Chanel; this is looking extremely rough.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

Lorromire said:


> Anna Jay was on TV this week, albeit she didn't get to wrestler or talk. I'm not sure where Abadon is, probably going to show up in the tag tournament.
> 
> As for Cameron being in AEW, I would rather take a shit in my own hands and eat it than have her be anywhere near this division. *I say Naomi is bad*, but Cameron is 1000x worse in every department.


WTF, How is Naomi Bad?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

El Hammerstone said:


> So, let's take a look at the potential candidates here for the tournament:
> 
> 
> Brandi Rhodes
> ...


It's time to send an SOS. Only one woman can save this shit show of a tournament.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Important question, has she finally figured out how pins work?



prosperwithdeen said:


> Legit question, who's worse? Eva Marie or Cameron?


I'd go with Cameron tbh, Eva Marie at least slightly improved over her career (still sucked) while Cameron stayed consistent levels of complete rock bottom.



TD Stinger said:


> We'll see if any of this actually translates in a real match.


I doubt it, still looked like she had to go slow and all the moves she used really require your opponent doing most of what makes it look good.


----------



## Purple Haze (Sep 30, 2019)

Thankfully they won't waste TV time with this tournament. 
They should keep every women on Dark, except Shida, Baker, Statlander and Ford.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

sideon said:


> WTF, How is Naomi Bad?


Because “athletic” doesn’t always equal “good”.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

sideon said:


> WTF, How is Naomi Bad?


If you've ever seen a Naomi match or promo, you'd know.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Good for her but I have absolutely no desire to see her "perform". Baffling hire to me.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Many people saw this as a platform for the AEW Women's Division outside of Shida and Britt Baker to get decent exposure, but it's completely pointless if it's not on Dynamite. Most people already don't keep up with what's happening on AEW Dark, so it's counterproductive to hold a women's only tournament on YouTube when viewers already aren't high on the division as a whole. Airing the matches on Dynamite and highlighting potential prospects for the division would have been seen as a step in the right direction for its overall improvement, but now, no one's going to watch and the already uninterested people will care even less.*


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

I just made a thread myself of what I'd change in this tournament.Having it on a Monday on YouTube is a big no no.









Some of the issues I've got with the Women's...


This has potential, but there's so much wrong with some of the decisions they're making that my expectations are very low. The first thing I'd change is right at the top. Brandi running this gives me no confidence at all (for reasons that I'll explain later in this post) put Jericho and Dustin...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

ehh, that tournament wouldve taken up way too much important real estate. Better off airing it on youtube and seeing which females get the most views.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

taker1986 said:


> I just made a thread myself of what I'd change in this tournament.Having it on a Monday on YouTube is a big no no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Yeah, I didn't even mention it being on Monday, which is a death sentence. You're really going to compete directly with Sasha and Bayley, the hottest act in the WWE, when your division is already seen as inferior and no one watches your premier YouTube product on uneventful Tuesdays as is? Come on now.*


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Yeah, I didn't even mention it being on Monday, which is a death sentence. You're really going to compete directly with Sasha and Bayley, the hottest act in the WWE, when your division is already seen as inferior and no one watches your premier YouTube product on uneventful Tuesdays as is? Come on now.*


It's on youtube, it affects nothing. Even if it did, I doubt the third hour ratings are putting fear in its heart.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Yeah, I didn't even mention it being on Monday, which is a death sentence. You're really going to compete directly with Sasha and Bayley, the hottest act in the WWE, when your division is already seen as inferior and no one watches your premier YouTube product on uneventful Tuesdays as is? Come on now.*


I think it's on at 7pm ET so it'll start 1 hour before Raw, so unless this show is on for more than 1 hour there shouldn't be any crossover. The issue i have is it's going to be 3 consecutive days of AEW shows, as much as i like watching AEW 3 days straight of any wrestling I'm going to struggle with.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> Yeah, I didn't even mention it being on Monday, which is a death sentence. You're really going to compete directly with *Sasha and Bayley, the hottest act in the WWE*, when your division is already seen as inferior and no one watches your premier YouTube product on uneventful Tuesdays as is? Come on now.


Boss out here lying again.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

It should just not be happening at all. No actual teams are competing, just random people paired together. Oh look we have the "Marty of the Funkadactyls" as someone on here hilariously said. This is not going to help anyone. Actually spend time building your division before exposing it as the shell game it currently is.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

taker1986 said:


> I think it's on at 7pm ET so it'll start 1 hour before Raw, so unless this show is on for more than 1 hour there shouldn't be any crossover. The issue i have is it's going to be 3 consecutive days of AEW shows, as much as i like watching AEW 3 days straight of any wrestling I'm going to struggle with.


*I don't think that's going to be a real issue, because again, no one outside of hardcore fans really watches Dark like that. *


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

hold on i just realized is this supposed to be like wwe's mixed match tourney?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

It makes your division feel like a side show to just strand it on youtube, and not even on your established YouTube show.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hephaesteus said:


> hold on i just realized is this supposed to be like wwe's mixed match tourney?


No, any likenesses or similarities to anything the WWE has done is pure coincidence and in fact shows your clear WWE bias, Pal.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I don't think that's going to be a real issue, because again, no one outside of hardcore fans really watches Dark like that. *


Dark is basically made up of squash matches 99% of the time, and still it gets decent enough views. This weeks dark for example has nearly 400k views and that's just squash matches with little storylines. Put this tournament on Dark and promote the hell out of it on Dynamite and it probably gets over a million Youtube views.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> No, any likenesses or similarities to anything the WWE has done is pure coincidence and in fact shows your clear WWE bias, Pal.


*Cody also didn't completely copy John Cena's US Championship Open Challenge from 2015 😃*


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

It makes it easier for me to skip the shit matches


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Lheurch said:


> No, any likenesses or similarities to anything the WWE has done is pure coincidence and in fact shows your clear WWE bias, Pal.


Oops my bad. I need to watch this with a pair of non-hater eyes.









Im sure that this *origina*l concept will make tons of new stars for their budding female division.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

taker1986 said:


> Dark is basically made up of squash matches 99% of the time, and still it gets decent enough views. This weeks dark for example has nearly 400k views and that's just squash matches with little storylines. Put this tournament on Dark and promote the hell out of it on Dynamite and it probably gets over a million Youtube views.


*Let's put some perspective on that. WWE YouTube videos get upwards of a million views for specific segments within 12 hours. It's been over two days. 400k in 2 days is nothing compared to the potential 800k watching live and late shift workers watching the rerun. There's no reason for this tournament to not be on television, even if you have to segment it further to make sure all the major storylines get their usual air time.*


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Let's put some perspective on that. WWE YouTube videos get upwards of a million views for specific segments within 12 hours. It's been over two days. 400k in 2 days is nothing compared to the potential 800k watching live and late shift workers watching the rerun. There's no reason for this tournament to not be on television, even if you have to segment it further to make sure all the major storylines get their usual air time.*


WWE YouTube videos certainly don't get upward of a million views for segments within 12 hours. For example the highest rated segment for this weeks Raw was Sasha/Asuka which only just reached 1 Million after 3 days. Segments on an entire SD sometimes don't even hit 1 Million at all.

400k in 2 days isn't too shabby when you consider that it's just squash matches they're putting out. Dark is basically AEW's Velocity. If they put out more storylines on Dark and put this tournament on Dark and promoted it on Dynamite and gave us a reason to watch Dark it would do impressive numbers on YouTube.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

I love it. It’s more AEW to watch.

Monday: BTE and Women’s Deadly Draw
Tuesday: Dark
Wednesday: Dynamite


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

taker1986 said:


> WWE YouTube videos certainly don't get upward of a million views for segments within 12 hours. For example the highest rated segment for this weeks Raw was Sasha/Asuka which only just reached 1 Million after 3 days. Segments on an entire SD sometimes don't even hit 1 Million at all.
> 
> 400k in 2 days isn't too shabby when you consider that it's just squash matches they're putting out. Dark is basically AEW's Velocity. If they put out more storylines on Dark and put this tournament on Dark and promoted it on Dynamite and gave us a reason to watch Dark it would do impressive numbers on YouTube.


*I said upwards, not average. I've seen Becky do it a few times at her peak. But again, these are specific segments vs an entire show. A 2 hour Dark is at 379k as we speak vs Sasha and Drew pulling a mil separately for their segments.*


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

By not airing the tournament on television, the message is that the company doesn't care about women's wrestling or the woman/girl viewer. They don't have a single match with the women next week on the card. The less women you have, the more the rating will drop. It's like removing a pole from the circus tent.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Mister Sinister said:


> By not airing the tournament on television, the message is that the company doesn't care about women's wrestling or the woman/girl viewer. They don't have a single match with the women next week on the card. The less women you have, the more the rating will drop. It's like removing a pole from the circus tent.


What are you basing that on? Is the opposite true? The more women you have, the higher the rating will be? Are you claiming the women's division is the thing holding up a wrestling company?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> What are you basing that on? Is the opposite true? The more women you have, the higher the rating will be? Are you claiming the women's division is the thing holding up a wrestling company?


*In 2020, yes. Just look at WWE ratings when Sasha and Bayley aren't on the screen. The viewer spikes come and go with them. Sasha and Bayley vs Shotzi and Tegan outdrew all of the men on NXT, and Sasha vs Io was more watched than Keith Lee vs Adam Cole in a double championship match. Viewers tanked by 95,000 immediately after Sasha vs Asuka ended this Monday as well.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *In 2020, yes. Just look at WWE ratings when Sasha and Bayley aren't on the screen. The viewer spikes come and go with them.*


I definitely have not seen them being the highest drawing segments, but I am not saying they, well specifically Sasha (I am not really into Bayley) are not draws. My question though is specific to AEW. My avatar has been Shida for a long time so clearly I am a fan, but there is no history of the women's matches being the highest rated for AEW so I take issue with someone saying "the less women you have, the more the rating will drop." That is just not true in AEW. Now a big part of that is the piss poor condition of the division. I just wish they would actually focus on bringing in actual talent instead of Cameron and randomly pairing them up. Spend time actually training people and having them built up on Dark. Throwing green people against Shida every week makes the whole division look like a joke, no? And sorry, no it is not the tent pole holding up the company, not for WWE nor AEW. That is just imaginary thinking.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> I definitely have not seen them being the highest drawing segments, but I am not saying they, well specifically Sasha (I am not really into Bayley) are not draws. My question though is specific to AEW. My avatar has been Shida for a long time so clearly I am a fan, but there is no history of the women's matches being the highest rated for AEW so I take issue with someone saying "the less women you have, the more the rating will drop." That is just not true in AEW. Now a big part of that is the piss poor condition of the division. I just wish they would actually focus on bringing in actual talent instead of Cameron and randomly pairing them up. Spend time actually training people and having them built up on Dark. Throwing green people against Shida every week makes the whole division look like a joke, no? And sorry, no it is not the tent pole holding up the company, not for WWE nor AEW. That is just imaginary thinking.


*For AEW, no, it's Jericho and MJF. For WWE, it's most certainly Sasha right now and you're literally arguing with statistical facts by denying it. However, women's wrestling is important across the board, which is why fans WANT AEW's Women's Division to be better. This isn't helping.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *For AEW, no, it's Jericho and MJF. For WWE, it's most certainly Sasha right now and you're literally arguing with statistical facts by denying it. However, women's wrestling is important across the board, which is why fans WANT AEW's Women's Division to be better. This isn't helping.*


She certainly was when she was on NXT recently, I am not denying that. And you are arguing against a straw man here. I never said it was not important. I said it was not the pole holding up the circus tent, which is most certainly is not. I also want it to be better, which is why having a poorly conceived tag tournament consisting of randomly paired together partners is a horrible idea. THAT is not helping. It also does not help when you have a bunch of green people, a couple injured people, and Shida but feel some need to have a women's match every week. It makes the division look weak because it is weak. It sucks they did not spend the last 10 months getting more talent under contract and training new talent but we are where we are now. Until you have a proper division, having 1-2 women's matches on Dynamite a month is the way to go. That way they actually feel special and not throwaway. In last night's match, the chemistry was just not there and I was the most disappointed one of all because Shida is my favorite. Build a proper division organically the same way WWE did. If Becky, Sasha, Bayley, Charlotte, (Asuka would be an exception due to her previous experience) etc just got slapped onto RAW or Smackdown right after signing, what would have happened? It would have gone over the same way most have in AEW, and it would have royally sucked for all of them.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

They probably could have given it two matches a week on TV but putting another youtube series in addition to dark isn't exactly the best idea, don't want to oversaturate with content.

Really we're overlooking the big mistake of this tournament...


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

Rankles75 said:


> Because “athletic” doesn’t always equal “good”.


Her matches equal good jackass, but y'all keep on hating if you want to.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

I actually like her. Always felt she had a presence about her and entertaining and seems like she wants to get better. No interest in AEW and I prefer the name Cameron, but good to see her back in wrestling. her match with Asuka was good but that was a long time ago.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Legit question, who's worse? Eva Marie or Cameron?
> 
> I saw old Eva Marie clips and I didn't think anyone would surpass her level of bad. Did Cameron surpass her?


Cameron was much, much better than Eva even if still not particularly good






some people saying she has no charisma and just sucks, check out this match. obviously Asuka had a lot to do with it, but that was one of the most entertaining jobber matches Asuka had. I also think she has this natural unlikablity to her that works in her favor because she makes a fun heel, someone you really want to see get what's coming to them. 

its just there is such a big gap between when she left wrestling. she should have kept trying to pursue wrestling in the mean time, not take this long break.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Krin said:


> Cameron was much, much better than Eva even if still not particularly good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Asuka could have a match with a broom. That is not a reason to hire a broom.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Im kinda glad its not on dynamite this is going to be garbage anyway. 

Ill handpick a few matches here and there based of people who are hardcore viewers of all there content and they can determine what i need to see.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Hypothetically lets say that AEW gets 300,000 hits a week from this. That's only 300-400 bucks a week from it and you'd think they're paying Cameron herself more than that to team with Nyla so they're not making any money off it.

Nobody except the hardcore AEW fans are going to care about this and it'll have the same viewership as Dark.

The people saying it makes it look like AEW doesn't care about women by relegating them to YouTube and having them wrestle on the internet is correct.

lolAEW.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Mister Sinister said:


> By not airing the tournament on television, the message is that the company doesn't care about women's wrestling or the woman/girl viewer. They don't have a single match with the women next week on the card. The less women you have, the more the rating will drop. It's like removing a pole from the circus tent.


wcw didn't have a women's division and nitro did great for a long time. different time but also there are no noteworthy women to make anyone care about the division anyway. highly doubt people don't tune in because there's no womens match.

kinda glad this won;t be on dynamite cause honestly it's probably gonna be really bad. hopefully they an find a few good women they can use on the main show through this tournament, but im not counting on it. Tessa is the only woman out there who could make me care about the division right now and even then you need competition for her.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Hypothetically lets say that AEW gets 300,000 hits a week from this. That's only 300-400 bucks a week from it and you'd think they're paying Cameron herself more than that to team with Nyla so they're not making any money off it.
> 
> Nobody except the hardcore AEW fans are going to care about this and it'll have the same viewership as Dark.
> 
> ...


would you rather them throw this stupid tournament with girls like Cameron on youtube, or on the main show so you have something else to complain about?

i for one don't care about this tournament or any woman in AEW right now. Shida is a good worker, Britt is a good talker, thats it. no one else does anything to make them stand out or for me to have any interest


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

alex0816 said:


> would you rather them throw this stupid tournament with girls like Cameron on youtube, or on the main show so you have something else to complain about?
> 
> i for one don't care about this tournament or any woman in AEW right now. Shida is a good worker, Britt is a good talker, thats it. no one else does anything to make them stand out or for me to have any interest


Honestly, with the women available to them I wouldn't have done a tournament in the first place. They know their women's division is shitty so now they're going to expose that by doing a tournament with the likes of Cameron from WWE. 

However, if I was going to do it and I had control of who was in it of course I'd put it on the actual TV show and I'd make it seem important as well. None of this "Random tag team partners" bullshit I'd have everyone teaming together for a real reason, build to it, have a beautiful trophy up for grabs and a cash prize of 50 grand to motivate the girls (Obviously a story line 50k)


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

I have no idea why they are choosing to do this when they already have an online show called AEW Dark, and just had 12 MATCHES ON IT THIS PAST WEEK!!!!!!!!!!!

They can clearly find the time for 7 matches to take place over the course of 5 weeks, especially if the finals are at All Out, and considering it’s a single elimination tournament and not something like the G1. And they could have had 1 match per week if they had actually started this past Dynamite. But I guess that meant there was a chance that the women might have actually become a draw for AEW and we can’t have them upstaging other favoured talents like Cutler, and Kiss, and Nakazawa, and Stunt, can we? And women can be draws in wrestling, as Sable, Chyna, Lita, Trish, the Nitro Girls, The Beautiful People, Paige and the Four Horsewomen all proved it. Britt Baker, Hikaru Shida, Riho, Nyla Rose and Penelope Ford would be listed among them too if AEW actually respected the division to begin with.

At a time when NJPW is going to start having WWE gimmick matches on its shows more frequently than usual, and UFC has shown that people at home do in fact want to watch two people fighting in an arena (women included) and managed to get 1.3 million buys out of it, is it such a good idea to respond to this and take something that was being touted as a big deal by AEW and push it off somewhere else like it’s a sideshow attraction? The audience can and will find something better and more appealing to watch. Or is the fact that wrestling in general is losing out to Guy Fieri's Grocery Games and 90 Day Fiance in the ratings lost on them?

Not to mention that this forces people to watch even more AEW, when part of the appeal was that fans would not have to watch more than 1 show. They could watch Dynamite and then go about living their lives. Even if you are stuck at home, do you constantly want to watch even the same wrestling program?

It really feels like AEW runs a bad promotion on purpose sometime, with the hopes that it kills the market they are in, which is a spin on an old territory trick. And as I’ve posted before, I’m not waiting around for a revolution or evolution in this division in order for AEW to finally figure out that it should be treated better. AEW is slowly going from being one of the cool kids to being left behind.

I don’t fault the women that could have signed with AEW, but didn’t .This promotion clearly has issues on how to promote women’s wrestling like its equal to and on the level of men’s wrestling. AEW is just more carny crap. And absolutely sucks at being progressive.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Well it saves us from having to endure Cameron on TV 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

They're really airing the whole thing on youtube? 
I'd have the semi-finals and finals on dynamite, and would have many of these on Dark.

I'm just hoping from this tournament:


A couple of break out performers from unkown talent
Bring available women in the region like Lufisto, Cheerleader Melissa, Nicole Savoy, Thunder Rosa, Sarah Stock (who was just released from WWE as well during the pandemic and has a lot of experience now training as well).
Put in a couple of stories with betrayals, friendship, bitch girl bullying stuff
Have Nyla be a monster doing most of the work and build her to unbeatable status again


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Lheurch said:


> It should just not be happening at all. No actual teams are competing, just random people paired together. Oh look we have the "Marty of the Funkadactyls" as someone on here hilariously said. This is not going to help anyone. Actually spend time building your division before exposing it as the shell game it currently is.


Let's get some things straight...


The Tournament will only be 3-4 weeks... most likely 4 weeks
It allows AEW to scout talent, all in one place, all at the same time
It also allows new/indie talent to get some real experience and exposure
It is unique in part, with faces/heels, either having to work together, or go against each other to advance forward
This Tournament is not the beginning of an AEW women's tag-team division, or championship belts (although it's very possible it could, if this proves to be successful in the long run), but for now, this is for a Trophy Cup
It's on YouTube, in one place, at the same time, on the same day, for those 3-4 weeks
If the 2nd AEW TV show was set in place, then it would have been on that 2nd TV show and not just YouTube
Not having some, or all, of these matches on Dynamite, or DARK, is a strategic move, tailored to a more casual and specific demographic they need to improve on, females aged 12-34. This Tournament could be that "hook"
Maybe that casual fan/non-fan, chooses to make this "appointment viewing", not having to sit through an entire episode of Dynamite, waiting to see just one or two matches they're interested in
There is an abundance of independent women's wrestling on YouTube, with some views close to 2 million or more, so in theory, the hope is, again, to attract and keep that female 12-34 demographic, or any demographic, M or F
DARK has been an established "off-show", running a schedule, alongside Dynamite, since the company's TV debut
If you're not interested in watching the Tournament, then you don't have to. No one is forcing you to watch


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Let's be honest, the best way tho tank the ratings is to have a woman tournament.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Many people saw this as a platform for the AEW Women's Division outside of Shida and Britt Baker to get decent exposure, but it's completely pointless if it's not on Dynamite. Most people already don't keep up with what's happening on AEW Dark, so it's counterproductive to hold a women's only tournament on YouTube when viewers already aren't high on the division as a whole. Airing the matches on Dynamite and highlighting potential prospects for the division would have been seen as a step in the right direction for its overall improvement, but now, no one's going to watch and the already uninterested people will care even less.*


Wrong they don't have enough good woman to do this on tv yet. With injuries and many of their woman living out of the country. This will give woman opportunities to shine. So they can get signed and make it on tv.


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

Krin said:


> Cameron was much, much better than Eva even if still not particularly good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, come on. Cameron wasn't "much, much better" than Eva, they were both pretty much in the same levels of bad in-ring although Cameron did always seem more naturally athletic and not as awkward early on.
Cameron however did not have Eva's heat/following and Eva also has a much stronger look which are important qualities especially when the pure wrestling abilities are mediocre either way. Besides Cameron never had a match as engaging as the one Eva did with Bayley either per example. And dare I say Eva was straight up starting to look better/more comfortable in the ring than Cameron in the house shows she did with Asuka/Bayley/Sasha/etc in 2016 before (or around the time) she moved back to the main roster but never got to wrestle on TV which was a shame.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Krin said:


> Cameron was much, much better than Eva even if still not particularly good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The match finisher should have been that caught/transition cross arm bar. It was executed near perfectly and Cameron's instant panic selling was spot on. Should have led to a tap after a second or two of being unable to reach the ropes with her feet. 

Asuka is probably the best workrate woman in North America right now.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> They're really airing the whole thing on youtube?
> I'd have the semi-finals and finals on dynamite, and would have many of these on Dark.


*If it's too late to squeeze them on Dynamite for logistical reasons, then a good compromise would be to have the finals at All Out. That's the least they can do to rectify the poor exposure of YouTube.*


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

I'm slightly surprised the tournament won't be featured on Dark at the very least, but I'll hold fire on the criticism until I actually see how the presentation of the Youtube content looks and feels.

I'm not expecting the next Crush Gals or Jumping Bomb Angels to be discovered but a tournament always has the potential to be entertaining even if the in-ring work isn't that polished. Something for the agents to sink their teeth into, Omega will likely be hands on as well.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Let's get some things straight...


The Tournament will only be 3-4 weeks... most likely 4 weeks
So, no reason to do it

It allows AEW to scout talent, all in one place, all at the same time
How? Most of the people in it are already under contract.

It also allows new/indie talent to get some real experience and exposure
Random YouTube show is not exposure

It is unique in part, with faces/heels, either having to work together, or go against each other to advance forward
So...dumb and nonsensical.

This Tournament is not the beginning of an AEW women's tag-team division, or championship belts (although it's very possible it could, if this proves to be successful in the long run), but for now, this is for a Trophy Cup
Literally is the beginning of something that should not exist for now.

It's on YouTube, in one place, at the same time, on the same day, for those 3-4 weeks
Nothing on YouTube is "at the same time, on the same day." People may post things on YouTube at a certain time, but nothing there has a "must watch" element. Once it is posted, anyone can watch it anytime, anywhere.

If the 2nd AEW TV show was set in place, then it would have been on that 2nd TV show and not just YouTube
Coulda, woulda, shoulda

Not having some, or all, of these matches on Dynamite, or DARK, is a strategic move, tailored to a more casual and specific demographic they need to improve on, females aged 12-34. This Tournament could be that "hook"
Hahahahaha. "Not broadcasting this is SMART"

Maybe that casual fan/non-fan, chooses to make this "appointment viewing", not having to sit through an entire episode of Dynamite, waiting to see just one or two matches they're interested in
There is no such thing as YouTube "appointment viewing" by definition. This is actually a pretty incredible statement. "Maybe people who would never want to watch our actual show might like this." Wow. Way to build a brand.

There is an abundance of independent women's wrestling on YouTube, with some views close to 2 million or more, so in theory, the hope is, again, to attract and keep that female 12-34 demographic, or any demographic, M or F
"Wrestling" is a strong word for what is on YouTube. People watching a video one time is not something that translates directly to weekly views or sustained interests.

DARK has been an established "off-show", running a schedule, alongside Dynamite, since the company's TV debut
Most people do not watch it live. So nothing has been established there on a "schedule."

If you're not interested in watching the Tournament, then you don't have to. No one is forcing you to watch
And here we have it again. PLEASE stop watching! No one is forcing you to watch! Have a comment or criticism? HOW DARE YOU!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is anyone upset this is not gonna waste time on tv? I mean they got fucking Cameron from the Funkadactyles in it, Brandi's in it, if thats anything to go by i don't see any of these matches being worth a fuck. Its just gonna be a bunch of thrown together tag teams consisting of average to bad in ring women wrestlers.

Its a stupid idea to begin with, none of these teams mean anything, they're just being made for this tournament and the winners get a trophy that will likely never be mentioned again after this is over. Its for the bets this isn't on tv, the matches are gonna be garbage.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> Why is anyone upset this is not gonna waste time on tv? I mean they got fucking Cameron from the Funkadactyles in it, Brandi's in it, if thats anything to go by i don't see any of these matches being worth a fuck. Its just gonna be a bunch of thrown together tag teams consisting of average to bad in ring women wrestlers.
> 
> Its a stupid idea to begin with, none of these teams mean anything, they're just being made for this tournament and the winners get a trophy that will likely never be mentioned again after this is over. Its for the bets this isn't on tv, the matches are gonna be garbage.


My thought process is they should've made it the best they could and put it on TV for some unpredictability. The fact Brandi and Cameron are in it is a joke.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Sasha Banks match that kicked off the third hour of RAW AND included a title reign was such a turn off to viewers that RAW crushed it's record low hour rating.

And that's Sasha and Asuka who are actually good. Cameron would KILL the ratings. YouTube is the right platform. Their women's division is atrocious outside of a few girls like Shida, Penlope etc.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think this tournament is going to feature some women not ready for prime time. More for scouting than anything else.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

In one night they basically buried all my interest in it. Not only did they randomly decide that it was going to be random partners and on Youtube. But then they bring in Cameron as if that is supposed to get me excited? If anything that makes me not want to watch. 

What is the deal with them and their women's division anyways. All of the top women free agents like Purazzo seem to rather work at Impact instead of AEW. Kylie Rae just straight up left and we never got the whole story. Then when they actually do go out and get a free agent it is someone like Cameron. Are they really that clueless when it comes to women's wrestling? I know Tessa is a huge pain in the ass but to not have any interest in her at all and go out and get Cameron is ridiculous.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Lheurch said:


> What are you basing that on? Is the opposite true? The more women you have, the higher the rating will be? Are you claiming the women's division is the thing holding up a wrestling company?


Women's wrestling draws different viewers. If you cut out women's wrestling, you cut a hole in your net and lose 200k or more viewers. Increase the female presence on the show to two matches each week, and you broaden the reach of the show.

Basically, the card should be built to bring a broader demographic each QH. There should be a set standard that every week has two QHs with women (even if the matches are eight minutes long), every week there should be a be a black star on screen, and every week there should be a Latino star on television. Instead of the card being constructed to expand the audience, it is constructed on the idea of how can we get all the white dudes that management think are prospects on the card, and then throw a bone every other week to women or people of color with a throw-away jobbing that goes no where (Sky, Fenix, Pentagon, Swole).

They previously had Awesome Kong, and they made her a supporting character and redesigned her costume and whole gimmick. Kong should be Kong (you wouldn't change Macho Man's gimmick), and they should have put the women's title on her.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Mister Sinister said:


> Women's wrestling draws different viewers. If you cut out women's wrestling, you cut a hole in your net and lose 200k or more viewers. Increase the female presence on the show to two matches each week, and you broaden the reach of the show.
> 
> Basically, the card should be built to bring a broader demographic each QH. There should be a set standard that every week has two QHs with women (even if the matches are eight minutes long), every week there should be a be a black star on screen, and every week there should be a Latino star on television. Instead of the card being constructed to expand the audience, it is constructed on the idea of how can we get all the white dudes that management think are prospects on the card, and then throw a bone every other week to women or people of color with a throw-away jobbing that goes no where (Sky, Fenix, Pentagon, Swole).
> 
> They previously had Awesome Kong, and they made her a supporting character and redesigned her costume and whole gimmick. Kong should be Kong (you wouldn't change Macho Man's gimmick), and they should have put the women's title on her.


Well, GOOD women's wrestling might draw different viewers. You definitely have no evidence it cuts 200,000 viewers though by not having it. How many viewers did WWE have before prominently featuring women vs now? And I am not saying they are correlated, but you apparently are, just in the opposite way from reality.

I cannot imagine a more boring experience than caring what color the skin is of the wrestlers on a program. You really want to measure out 12.7% of your program for black people? "Sorry Rock, you have had too much time this week, we need to put the hispanic guy on now." How about you push the best people? If you force women's matches on a program when your division does not warrant having them, you are not going to expand your audience.

I mean, are you only a fan of wrestlers who are your own gender and race? If you are, that says a lot about you. It is a pretty insane way to look at the world. The majority of people in the US are white as are the majority of wrestlers.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RelivingTheShadow said:


> Sasha Banks match that kicked off the third hour of RAW AND included a title reign was such a turn off to viewers that RAW crushed it's record low hour rating.
> 
> And that's Sasha and Asuka who are actually good. Cameron would KILL the ratings. YouTube is the right platform. Their women's division is atrocious outside of a few girls like Shida, Penlope etc.


*Way to be so embarrassingly wrong. The match started at 9:46 and celebrations ended at 10:16. 200,000 fans left immediately afterwards. No one gave a fuck to stay for Drew's Extreme Rules match because Sasha vs Asuka was the real main event.*


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

If it´s on Youtube, I´m not watching. If it´s something we need to see to follow a storyline, they should do it on TV.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Finally someone interesting on the roster for me to watch. And all of you hating Cameron is just sexism. What's wrong with Alicia vs. Melina being HER favorite match? Everyone has a favorite match. Stop being stupid.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

She's gonna be wrestling in Tag matches with Nyla on YouTube. I doubt she will actually be signed.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Mister Sinister said:


> By not airing the tournament on television, the message is that the company doesn't care about women's wrestling or the woman/girl viewer. They don't have a single match with the women next week on the card. The less women you have, the more the rating will drop. It's like removing a pole from the circus tent.


Who cares if trolls and idiots trying to push that agenda. AEW woman division is Nyla, Penelope, Shida and Big Swole right now. After Injures and woman unable to get in the country. Majority of the talent in the division will be unsigned talent. So they are showing they don't care about unsigned woman division I guess then lol. In reality the purpose of doing this is to try out a bunch of woman and give them opportunity to earn jobs. So AEW can actually improve their woman's division.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

NHL, NBA and MLB are all back.

Is someone really watching a Cameron match when they have so many other options? 

AEW's Women's division should have maybe 1 match every few weeks on TV. There's not enough depth to have a weekly match let alone a women's tag match.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

I'm not a fan of womans wrestling so I'm happy it's not taking up time on Dynamite or DARK quite frankly.AEWs womans division is ridiculously shallow putting them on Dynamite would absolutely lose viewers.Could you imagine Rache Channel on national television???

Also I may be in the minority here but another night of wrestling floats my boat just fine.Now 3 nights in a row for a month I can watch AEW I'm cool with that.We'll see how this turns out I'll be watching.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Considering it's a pointless tournament of random teams of their horrifically awful women's roster, I'd say it's definitely best it's not on TV.

The mistake is it existing at all. You could apply that to the entire women's division rather than just the tournament, actually.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

It's actually a smart move. Many fans outside the US cannot watch AEW in the same way that you do. Investing in youtube can help.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

I have to admit this had me baffled. Either someone out there in the company really believe in You Tube or they are afraid that it may be a disaster.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Lheurch said:


> Let's get some things straight...
> 
> 
> The Tournament will only be 3-4 weeks... most likely 4 weeks
> ...


Umm, okay...  I laid out the possible reasons why AEW is going ahead with this Tournament. Whether you love it, hate it, watch it, don't watch it, read about it, don't read about it, post about it, don't post about, is not the general issue at play here. Everything you replied with, are entirely *YOUR* issues with the Tournament.

I'm not sure if you're aware or not, but the AEW women's division is pretty scarce right now. Statlander is out until next year. Britt will certainly (but unfortunately) become injured again. Any Japanese, UK and Australian talent are still technically "in limbo", waiting to be able to return to the US, when/if the CV-19 restrictions allow them to, etc. It is definitely a scouting and signing process, of any potential new talent. The Tournament itself, at the very least, gives the viewers and the talent a purpose, rather than some throw-away matches on Dynamite or DARK.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Darren Criss said:


> Finally someone interesting on the roster for me to watch. And all of you hating Cameron is just sexism. What's wrong with Alicia vs. Melina being HER favorite match? Everyone has a favorite match. Stop being stupid.


nah bruh she just trash, aint no one checkin for her.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Never heard of her. But let’s see how she does.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Darren Criss said:


> Finally someone interesting on the roster for me to watch. And all of you hating Cameron is just sexism. What's wrong with Alicia vs. Melina being HER favorite match? Everyone has a favorite match. Stop being stupid.


You need to take trolling lessons my boy.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I don't mind it. I'll give her a chance. It's been years maybe she got better.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The women's division in AEW sucks and if they want to tank ratings they'll fill Dynamite with these matches. It has one stand out wrestler - Shida - and one good character who is currently in a knee brace - Britt. It's best on YouTube until they can add some talents to the women's division who look the part. Otherwise, they're just taking TV time from the many good male wrestlers who struggle to get on Dynamite now.


----------



## go stros (Feb 16, 2020)

I enjoy women's wrestling as a whole and at times I find it more entertaining than men's wrestling. The WWE and Impact are both doing something right. I'll give AEW credit for Shida and Statlander and maybe Britt who is a better character than wrestler. But when you pass on Ivelesse vs Shida for Diamante you are doing something wrong.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Way to be so embarrassingly wrong. The match started at 9:46 and celebrations ended at 10:16. 200,000 fans left immediately afterwards. No one gave a fuck to stay for Drew's Extreme Rules match because Sasha vs Asuka was the real main event.*


They left because they were slapped in the face by the dog shit ending of that match. There is no evidence that leads to Sasha or Bayley being a draw, outside of moving the ratings minor on NXT, and still nowhere near to the extent of what Becky Lynch did on NXT.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Mister Sinister said:


> By not airing the tournament on television, the message is that the company doesn't care about women's wrestling or the woman/girl viewer. They don't have a single match with the women next week on the card. The less women you have, the more the rating will drop. It's like removing a pole from the circus tent.



Most people that watch wrestling dont give a shit about women wrestling but you can pretend there's a revolution. They hardly have the talent right now


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RelivingTheShadow said:


> They left because they were slapped in the face by the dog shit ending of that match. There is no evidence that leads to Sasha or Bayley being a draw, outside of moving the ratings minor on NXT, and still nowhere near to the extent of what Becky Lynch did on NXT.


*There's plenty of evidence from ratings breakdowns on all 3 shows for the last month+. You choosing to avoid facts to push a bullshit agenda isn't my problem. Sasha gained 180 k for her match with Io on 3 days of promotion. That's not minor for a show that aims for at least 700k a week. *


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Are the AEW SJWs going to be OK with this?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

She's not signed


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

What the hell is wrong with AEW when it comes to their women's division? It is booked terribly. You have talented women leave and never explain why. None of the top free agent women want to sign there, they seem to rather go to Impact. Then they bring in Cameron? It just seems weird to me considering how much thought they clearly put into every other division and they have no issue getting free agent males.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Here's a spoiler Jericho let slip on his podcast about this tournament and potential new signing.



Spoiler





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289733782917046273


----------



## TNAmarkFromIndia (Mar 2, 2011)

Nyla & Arianne
Allie & Brandi
Taynara Conti & Anna Jay
Ivelisse & Diamanté
In the above video, Chris Jericho revealed on his Saturday Night Special that former _NXT_ star Taynara Conti will be part of the AEW Women's Tag Team Tournament.

Chris Jericho revealed Taynara Conti and Anna Jay will be facing Nyla Rose and Ariane Andrew in the tournament. The match has already been taped too, according to Jericho.

"The women's tag team tournament, I think you guys are really going to like it, we're giving a lot of different people a chance," Jericho said. "I was really surprised, there was a match Nyla Rose and Ariane Andrew against Taynara Conti and Anna Jay."

The former AEW Champion also praised the match and said that all four girls just kicked ass. Jericho said it was way better than he expected.

"Taynara, I'm not sure how many matches she just had, I know she was with NXT, and Ariane, we haven't seen her in a few years now, Anna Jay's super green, even Nyla's fairly green, so I didn't know what to expect," explained Jericho. "I watched this match, and all four girls just kicked ass! It was really good, it was way better than I expected. I'm not saying that in a mean way either, they really impressed me, all of them!"


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

You mean 2 tag teams, 4 people?

I can't remember the last taynara match I saw. I thought she left WWE a few years ago. It looks like they won't need to include all the women in this, with surprise signings.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

All Elite Wanking said:


> You mean 2 tag teams, 4 people?
> 
> I can't remember the last taynara match I saw. I thought she left WWE a few years ago. It looks like they won't need to include all the women in this, with surprise signings.


No, he's right. It's 8 teams overall with 16 women.

I'm very happy to see that Ivelise is back and the debut of Taynara Conti. Conti was doing really well in the middle of her run in NXT, but early on she struggled adapting, while towards the end of her NXT run, I believe they didn't use her correctly. She went from kicking ass, to sitting on her own. For comparison, I think she's at the level of Sonya Deville. They both have a history in MMA, they are believable fighters, they bring authenticity to the match...

Let's see who else they can find. I'd try to get LuFisto, Vanessa Kraven, Thunder Rosa, Serena Deeb, Tessa Blanchard, Miranda Alize...


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Taynara and Anna, the Glamour Girls! 😀

My predictions for the other four teams:

Big Swole and Abadon
Penelope Ford and Priscilla Kelly
Thunder Rosa and Ashley Vox
Hikaru Shida and Red Velvet


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

That's some tag team tournament...


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> That's some tag team tournament...


You're going to thank your eyes for the gloriousness you about to view


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

What time will this be on? I rather watch this than raw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Brandi and Allie teaming together. Random draw my ass.

I will say that I want to reserve all judgement on Cameron (Ariane) and her match until I see it. I do hope this is a case of this legitimately being good and not just Jericho hyperbole.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> Brandi and Allie teaming together. Random draw my ass.


It could be a plot point. Allie could have put in the fix. But Ivelesse and Diamante being together too much of a coincidence.

Looks like Cameron will get at least one win. She better pay dividends in the division if she's going over a blue chipper like Anna Jay. I would have rather Nyla be paired with a jobber to help the jobber out look how much Leva Bates one win has helped her.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Wow, Ivelisse, Diamante and Nyla Rose will have to bump their ass off to carry this tournament.... Brandi/Allie vs Taynara/Jay has the potential to be the showstealer... of Botchmania.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Cody seems to disagree because in the recent SI interview he was asked about Tessa and said it would be up to Kenny, Brandi and Tony if there would be interest.


Kenny books the Japanese talent mainly, but because of covid Brandi and Tony are running the division.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

JBLGOAT said:


> It could be a plot point. Allie could have put in the fix. But Ivelesse and Diamante being together too much of a coincidence.
> 
> Looks like Cameron will get at least one win. She better pay dividends in the division if she's going over a blue chipper like Anna Jay. I would have rather Nyla be paired with a jobber to help the jobber out look how much Leva Bates one win has helped her.


I'm thinking the same thing. Brandi is reluctant to partner with Allie and likely wouldn't want to if she signs up for the tournament and random lottery partner aspect of it. Allie will rig it somehow, or have QT do her dirty work to rig it.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Garty said:


> Let's see who else they can find. I'd try to get LuFisto, Vanessa Kraven, Thunder Rosa, Serena Deeb, Tessa Blanchard, Miranda Alize...


If we could get thunder Rosa and Ivelisse on a team together, it will be Lucha Underground even more! :mark:

I've only heard of LuFisto recently, learning about her thanks to the Speaking out going on in social media. Is she good or just been around for a while?


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *There's plenty of evidence from ratings breakdowns on all 3 shows for the last month+. You choosing to avoid facts to push a bullshit agenda isn't my problem. Sasha gained 180 k for her match with Io on 3 days of promotion. That's not minor for a show that aims for at least 700k a week. *


Aew doesn't have a great division putting them on youtube is the right decision they aren't going to gain viewers putting super green woman on tv.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I'll give some of the matches a watch. I wanna see the Ivelisse/Diamante duo. No one expected it to be anything epic or even remotely close to good, so I don't really care for the teams.

I'm just hoping for Thunder Rosa. I'm a big fan of her. Great presence and look. She reminds me of Alice Braga, star of "Queen of the South". They look just alike.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank God Taynara didn't retire, I always thought she's got something special.
AEW should build on a strong style women division, just let this ladies "kill" each other.

They should definitely do all they can to sign Thunder Rosa, she can be a big star given the right platform to showcase her talent.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I'll give some of the matches a watch. I wanna see the Ivelisse/Diamante duo. No one expected it to be anything epic or even remotely close to good, so I don't really care for the teams.
> 
> I'm just hoping for Thunder Rosa. I'm a big fan of her. Great presence and look. She reminds me of Alice Braga, star of "Queen of the South". They look just alike.


C'mon man, they look nothing alike.

One has this weird type of pigmentation scar on her face and the other one doesn't!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Garty said:


> C'mon man, they look nothing alike.
> 
> One has this weird type of pigmentation scar on her face and the other one doesn't!


Lol they're literally twins


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

All Elite Wanking said:


> If we could get thunder Rosa and Ivelisse on a team together, it will be Lucha Underground even more! :mark:
> 
> I've only heard of LuFisto recently, learning about her thanks to the Speaking out going on in social media. Is she good or just been around for a while?


LuFisto has been around for many years and has probably wrestled in every promotion in North America, that doesn't use a certain chain of letters like W, E (or sometimes) F. I don't even know where you could start. She began in Montreal, Quebec and over 20+ years, has gone through a bunch of different personas/characters, but she's always been, in one way or another, herself, LuFisto.

She's been through hell and back in CZW and IWA-MS doing death matches and inter-gender bouts, showed her technical and mat skills in SHIMMER, SHINE and Femmes Fatales, strong-style in WSU and JAPW, plus a bunch of other smaller independent promotions. Strong-style though, is LuFisto at her best because it combines all of her strengths. As I said, she's been everywhere. I did talk about her, when Nyla announced she was bringing someone in with her when she returned where I thought it might have been LuFisto. She seemed like the perfect fit as a Manager. As an FYI, if you're interested, I write more about her in that specific thread (Nyla's surprise) and also written from my own personal perspective. Have at it.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Conti? Cool. She's good looking & charismatic.


----------



## Runaway (Feb 14, 2020)

What a waste of everyone's time. Is there any point to this other than being another Brandi Rhodes vehicle?


----------



## SZilla25 (Sep 1, 2016)

Runaway said:


> What a waste of everyone's time. Is there any point to this other than being another Brandi Rhodes vehicle?


Finding more women to add to the division, perhaps?


----------



## StreetProfitsfan (Jan 22, 2018)

Runaway said:


> What a waste of everyone's time. Is there any point to this other than being another Brandi Rhodes vehicle?


I love how this a constant narrative when we haven't seen one minute of the tournament yet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Garty said:


> LuFisto has been around for many years and has probably wrestled in every promotion in North America, that doesn't use a certain chain of letters like W, E (or sometimes) F. I don't even know where you could start. She began in Montreal, Quebec and over 20+ years, has gone through a bunch of different personas/characters, but she's always been, in one way or another, herself, LuFisto.
> 
> She's been through hell and back in CZW and IWA-MS doing death matches and inter-gender bouts, showed her technical and mat skills in SHIMMER, SHINE and Femmes Fatales, strong-style in WSU and JAPW, plus a bunch of other smaller independent promotions. Strong-style though, is LuFisto at her best because it combines all of her strengths. As I said, she's been everywhere. I did talk about her, when Nyla announced she was bringing someone in with her when she returned where I thought it might have been LuFisto. She seemed like the perfect fit as a Manager. As an FYI, if you're interested, I write more about her in that specific thread (Nyla's surprise) and also written from my own personal perspective. Have at it.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284936080907804673
Would be dope to see her.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Runaway said:


> What a waste of everyone's time. Is there any point to this other than being another Brandi Rhodes vehicle?


Its on Youtube. Its only a waste of time if you go out of your way to watch it. You don't have to see any of it on Dynamite.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

SZilla25 said:


> Finding more women to add to the division, perhaps?


Yep pretty much building up their womens division through tryouts. 

Dont really see Brandi lasting as long as most people think in this tourney though.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Aew doesn't have a great division putting them on youtube is the right decision they aren't going to gain viewers putting super green woman on tv.


*Well DollaDrew, putting this on TV would show that they DO have depth. If the women perform well for an audience of 400k or less, that does nothing to silence the critics who exclusively watch Dynamite.*


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

With this being on Youtube and not even on Dark, for me it almost doesn't even matter whether it's good or not. It feels like a side show at this moment like the rest of their division that this tournament can basically be equated to the "if a tree falls in the forest but no one is around to hear it, does it make a sound" analogy.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

It should be on Dark and not tomorrow. If I've got my cynical hat on I'd say Jericho was told to deliberately leak Taynara's "surprise" appearance to get more people to watch, viewership will probably double now that the cats out of the bag.


----------



## go stros (Feb 16, 2020)

splash


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Unfortunately AEW doesn't have a second show on TV so it's either they do it on TV which would take way too long and overshadow the rest of the show or put it on youtube.


----------



## phatbob426 (Feb 6, 2010)

So much for picking colors. Brandi & Allie is one team and Ivelisse & Diamante is another.


----------



## phatbob426 (Feb 6, 2010)

Runaway said:


> What a waste of everyone's time. Is there any point to this other than being another Brandi Rhodes vehicle?


I see two points on the surface. 

1) It's more time for the men on the main show Dynamite

2) It's AEW content on Mondays which gets more people talking about AEW going into Wednesday Dynamite.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

What was the point of having girls draw colors if they made obvious tag teams. Why even add that to it?


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

I still don't know why they debuted Ivelisse with hardly any fanfare and had her lose. She should have been treated like a bigger deal. Hopefully they do more with her in this tournament although they threw it on YouTube where I probably won't watch


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Well DollaDrew, putting this on TV would show that they DO have depth. If the women perform well for an audience of 400k or less, that does nothing to silence the critics who exclusively watch Dynamite.*


If you exclusively watch dynamite you aren't a real AEW fan imo.They can't silence the critics, the critics are right AEW has a super shallow division.Id much prefer the woman not take up precious tv time on dynamite.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Are the AEW SJWs going to be OK with this?


nothing wrong with personal preference


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> That's some tag team tournament...


who cares, dat division trash and Brandi top trash in it


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> If you exclusively watch dynamite you aren't a real AEW fan imo.They can't silence the critics, the critics are right AEW has a super shallow division.Id much prefer the woman not take up precious tv time on dynamite.


*That's like saying you weren't a real WWE fan in 2002 if you didn't watch Velocity every Saturday. Literally more than half the Dynamite audience doesn't give a damn about Dark, so according to you, there are only 375,000 "real" AEW fans.*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Was never the biggest fan of her. 

I'm willing to give anyone a 2nd chance though.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *That's like saying you weren't a real WWE fan in 2002 if you didn't watch Velocity every Saturday. Literally more than half the Dynamite audience doesn't give a damn about Dark, so according to you, there are only 375,000 "real" AEW fans.*


DARK actually has quite a bit of story and some good matches.Considering AEW only has 2 shows it's not hard to follow. DARK is kinda like AEWs developmental but I like it alot and I stick by my statement. If you dont watch DARK your missing out on alot imo.......which a real fan wouldn't. 

Either way if you agree or not womans wrestling isn't going to boost the viewers.Its better to be on YouTube instead of taking up space on dynamite.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

The Definition of Technician said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284936080907804673
> Would be dope to see her.


Wow! I had no idea that she had responded to Shida?! As I've said before, she has only now gotten her name trademarked within the past few months and a few other things straightened out, to be able to travel and work in the USA. That's what I was basing my "AEW+LuFisto" assumptions on. I really hope they give her a chance.

If f'n Warhorse can get a match on Dynamite, then anyone can. It's both Cody and Shida who have laid out the open challenges (work/shoot) for their respective belts.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Its on Youtube. Its only a waste of time if you go out of your way to watch it. You don't have to see any of it on Dynamite.


Exactly. I don't get it with some of you.

There's obviously a strong majority here, that hate women's wrestling, or at least most of it. You all say it's a waste of time. They should just scrap the whole women's division. They all suck. I don't want to see them on Dynamite, or TV period. etc. etc.

So, AEW have created a women's tag-team tournament and will go live-to-tape on YouTube, Monday nights, for the next few weeks. A tournament that is not on Dynamite, not on TV, not on DARK, with women you don't care about, or dare ever watch and could care less what happens.

With that said, I don't understand some of you, who continue bashing the entire idea. The only way that YOU will see this, is if YOU watch this.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Garty said:


> Exactly. I don't get it with some of you.
> 
> There's obviously a strong majority here, that hate women's wrestling, or at least most of it. You all say it's a waste of time. They should just scrap the whole women's division. They all suck. I don't want to see them on Dynamite, or TV period. etc. etc.
> 
> ...


Thinking AEW has a poor women's division (they do) does not mean you hate women's wrestling. I've listed 50 women that would do a better job than Arianne Andrew for gods sake. They're making some very poor roster decisions and you guys should just admit it instead of trying to argue. I'm a sucker for any wrestling so I'll be happy to watch this and even more so because it's on Youtube. It doesn't mean we can't say they should have better wrestlers on the show though


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Nyla & Arianne
Allie & Brandi
Conti & Jay
Ivelisse & Diamanté

First half of the draw announced
Can't believe this isnt even on DARK


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

La Parka said:


> What was the point of having girls draw colors if they made obvious tag teams. Why even add that to it?


AEW doing something that makes no sense? Impossible!

lolAEW.



Garty said:


> Exactly. I don't get it with some of you.
> 
> There's obviously a strong majority here, that hate women's wrestling, or at least most of it. You all say it's a waste of time. They should just scrap the whole women's division. They all suck. I don't want to see them on Dynamite, or TV period. etc. etc.


Wow, I didn't know I hated women's wrestling just because I didn't like certain women's wrestlers. I must hate men's wrestling as well because I don't like some of AEW's male wrestlers as well.

To be honest this post is as silly as the bloke who started calling people homophobic for saying Sonny Kiss is shit and shouldn't be on TV. Yes, AEW's women division sucks and we don't want to see them but that doesn't mean that AEW couldn't splash say 1 million of it's 100 million budget on hiring 6-10 of the best women's wrestlers available to them and truly building a "can't miss" women's division. 

Instead they choose Cameron, Nyla, Vickie Guerrero, Anna Jay and Abadon...


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Thank you for amalgamating the threads Mods


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290278958844407809


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm torn...

I'm a sucker for tournaments. Any kind of tournament is entertaining to me. I'm also a fan of women's wrestling because quite frankly it is more interesting than the men right now
However, what a terrible job AEW has done to get me interested in this. The teams are random and make no sense. They didn't even put it on Dark they put it on youtube. They bring in Cameron. Add that to a terribly booked women's division and it is going to be difficult to convince myself to watch this. It feels like they didn't really put any effort into it, just like their women's division has been since the beginning.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

They hired Conti and Ariane 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Interesting to see how long matches go for surely its not a back and forth 15 min slog every match


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Promo


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290312938688065536


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

P Thriller said:


> I'm torn...
> 
> I'm a sucker for tournaments. Any kind of tournament is entertaining to me. I'm also a fan of women's wrestling because quite frankly it is more interesting than the men right now
> However, what a terrible job AEW has done to get me interested in this. The teams are random and make no sense. They didn't even put it on Dark they put it on youtube. They bring in Cameron. Add that to a terribly booked women's division and it is going to be difficult to convince myself to watch this. It feels like they didn't really put any effort into it, just like their women's division has been since the beginning.


Well, I’m happy that Taynara Conti is a part of a the tournament, considering all of the other recognizable names AEW as passed on, there finally another name worth a damn. And I was going to critique AEW on shortening her name, until I realized that just how she brands herself online. So Tay Conti it is then.

I’m wondering if the reason that the women’s tag tourney is separate is because they are testing the waters for a women’s exclusive show. And if that’s the case, and it’s a big draw in viewership week after week, then what does that say about Dark? Would they even continue to do that show if it has less viewership than the women’s tag tourney? And wouldn’t that mean that AEW would have to consider adding a 5-10 min overrun to Dynamite to add an extra match if they stopped producing Dark if it’s a flop next to the women’s tag tourney?

It just leaves a lot of questions to be answered.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Is it only one match a week - that seems weird. I guess it's not something they want to make "must see" live when they first release it.

Given it's one match, I hope they have interview/promo packets for each women to allow them to flesh out their characters a bit. Interested to see Anna Jay as member of Dark Order. I hope she puts on a mask during her matches - that would be heel as hell. I want to know why Tay Conti is there - I think it would be smart to play up her Judo black belt and BJJ blue belt aspect.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm not gonna lie, I'm kind of interested in this. I'm just looking at it as an extended DARK for the women. Yeah its probably gonna be 80% shit but there is some stuff I want to see like Ivelisse, Diamante, Anna Jay, and Penelope Ford, just like DARK has some stuff I want to see every week.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

They should have switched Cameron with Conti or Anna Jay both seem like they have more upside and benefitted from the win that Nyla Rose will inevitably get


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I'm not gonna lie, I'm kind of interested in this. I'm just looking at it as an extended DARK for the women. Yeah its probably gonna be 80% shit but there is some stuff I want to see like Ivelisse, Diamante, Anna Jay, and Penelope Ford, just like DARK has some stuff I want to see every week.


This is literally how I'm looking at it.Yeah tournament yadayadayada .....its basically a earn your job for the new comers and storyline stuff for the girls on roster.Also I'm not complaining about another day of AEW to watch.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Nyla setting fools straight


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290333785721122817


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Nyla setting fools straight
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290333785721122817


Hella true though....

They indeed have their own show and timeslot if people really want to help,quit bitching and tune in.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290358256527974400

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MyronGainsBrah (Jan 20, 2020)

Taynara and Ann Jay together, very nice on the eye


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290358256527974400
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


saw this too - very true


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Well if been keeping up with the NXT women releases that happened a couple months back there were 2 females that got let go. One was Deonnao Purrazzo so by elimination the other issss.....

Taynara Conti.

Might see if shes really worthy to be on a Takeover ppv like she said she was by what she can show and do on AEW now 





__





AEW Confirms Former WWE NXT Superstar Taynara Conti For Women's Tag Team Cup Tournament


WWE let a lot of people go on April 15th including Taynara Conti. Now she is free to go and wrestled wherever she likes. This includes AEW and that's




www.google.com


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290358256527974400
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good breakdown


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

It's a bummer that a team like anna jay and conti that I was interested in seeing in the tournament will be likely eliminated straight away in the first round by a team made up of a two women that have no business being a part of this tournament for different reasons.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

taker1986 said:


> View attachment 89454


Definetly an upgrade over her horrible costume before.....mmmmm dark order lol.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Dizzie said:


> It's a bummer that a team like anna jay and conti that I was interested in seeing in the tournament will be likely eliminated straight away in the first round by a team made up of a two women that have no business being a part of this tournament for different reasons.


Maybe if they lose the Dark Order kidnaps Ariane and Anna Jay becomes Nyla's new partner lol


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Mutant God said:


> Maybe if they lose the Dark Order kidnaps Ariane and Anna Jay becomes Nyla's new partner lol


 Or they create an angle where anna jay blames conti for the loss and convinces her that her fortunes would be better if she joined dark order.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

taker1986 said:


> View attachment 89454


Gear is better and seemingly dropped the "Star of the Show" indie gimmick but she REALLY should wrestle in a Dark Order mask. Helluva heel move if they did that.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Definetly an upgrade over her horrible costume before.....mmmmm dark order lol.


I must say my interest in the Dark order has now gone up.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Dizzie said:


> It's a bummer that a team like anna jay and conti that I was interested in seeing in the tournament will be likely eliminated straight away in the first round by a team made up of a two women that have no business being a part of this tournament for different reasons.


I think a G1 style tournament would've been better for this, at least win or lose we'd see them in several matches.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Gear is better and seemingly dropped the "Star of the Show" indie gimmick but she REALLY should wrestle in a Dark Order mask. Helluva heel move if they did that.


Nah you cant fully cover that face lol,as the first lady of the dark order I'm digging the sorta phantom of the opera vibe.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Nah you cant fully cover that face lol,as the first lady of the dark order I'm digging the sorta phantom of the opera vibe.


There's no way her face should ever be covered up. Hopefully she wrestles without the mask on. 

I just switched it to the YouTube channel now and the live chat seems more active than your typical dark episode and it's still 30 mins to go till the show starts.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Good breakdown


Eh, depends on how you look at things.

1. I didn't see anything in Kylie Rae's short stint in AEW that suggest she was going to be the face of the division. Hell, the one match she was ever in for AEW at Double or Nothing 2019, she lost. Britt Baker won that match. And it seemed far more obvious that Britt was the girl they positioning to be the future face until she didn't get over as they wanted and they had to turn her heel.

2. AEW chose to put the title on a woman who wasn't going to be around all the time. That's on them.

3. Yes, Nyla's reign got interrupted by Covid. But it's not like they were doing a lot stuff with before the pandemic hit. I mean, look at her title match against Statlander at All Out. A match they barely put any story into and a match that was given the death spot of coming immediately after the tag team title match of the Bucks vs. Omega/Page.

4. Britt has become a bigger deal with her injury and it's only enhanced her character. That's actually been a smal blessing in disguise.

5. Statlander was at least filling a role on TV before she got hurt. They weren't doing that much with her, but at least she was a body to use, so I'll give them that.

All in all, yes, the pandemic has screwed them a lot. But at the same time, a lot of the problems they're dealing with now have been here since AEW's inception. That's why even though the Women's Tag Tourney now even feels like an afterthought, I still want to see if they can pull something from it because they need to.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

They choose to put the title on Riho because she was by far the most popular woman on the roster.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

taker1986 said:


> There's no way her face should ever be covered up. Hopefully she wrestles without the mask on.
> 
> I just switched it to the YouTube channel now and the live chat seems more active than your typical dark episode and it's still 30 mins to go till the show starts.


Well the only 2 members who don't wrestle with masks is Brodie Lee and Stu Grayson.Anna was wearing a mask on dynamite so I'm guessing she will in ring too,butt I do like her mask so either way I'm happy Haha.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

In case people wanted to watch

8k watching and climbing


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

12k now

normal DARK numbers - good to see


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> 12k now
> 
> normal DARK numbers - good to see


Looks like even more are watching this than a dark episode. 

Looks like all 4 QF tonight. Bloody hell AEW has some hot females. Allie, Penelope, Anna and hopefully Tay.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah - 19k watching live - good number / more like the first DARK


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

This is surprisingly a decent opening match.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Brandi is so fucking bad.

they have to edit her constantly


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

24k

Dark Order being out there is boss


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Oh this is going to be..... interesting


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Anna Jay is fucking special.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Wow im im surprised Nyla lost to be honest. 

Anna was really good in that match


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Fuck yeah, didnt expect that result


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

AEW should definitely sign Tay Conti.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

This Tay lady is pretty good and Nyla was great too

ended up being 28k live viewers and some Brandi heel-ness at the end there, which is great to see

#19 trend worldwide, #3 in the US


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

rbl85 said:


> They choose to put the title on Riho because she was by far the most popular woman on the roster.


I’m not denying that. But the tweet I quoted tried to use Riho’s absences as champion as an excuse for why AEW’s Women’s faltering, among other reasons. And I’m just saying that doesn’t work because they chose to put the women on a title that wasn’t going to be around all the time.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I guess the randomness of the pairings explains it away, but women teams need to get come combo offense and tag ring psychology. They mostly wrestle singles matches once tagged in. 

Veda Scott, Madusa, Shaul Guerrero were all interesting additions. Madusa is a bit of a headcase these days. With Vickie being able to get Shaul the gig, can Aiden English really be far behind. Man-o-man, I hope not. 

So Kip is now the needy out of his league boyfriend? Mel has a good imposing look, but very basic in the ring. More of a bodyguard type. I think she would have been better for Dark Order than Anna Jay. I think Mel, Silver and Reynolds could have had come good bits. Silver could have had a crush on her, imaging their kids would be the first in the Silver family to be over 5'10" - and that's almost 6 ft. 

Very surprised Nyla/Ariene lost to Anna Jay and Tay Conti. I wonder if this means Tay is signed. Anna Jay is going to be a star eventually. Must be weird for Ariene to wrestle in the empty arenas as last time she was in a wrestling ring was in WWE 3-4 years ago. 

Regarding those end of show interviews - you can't improve unless you get the opportunity on the mic. That's all I say about that.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

So we know that one of the other 2 teams is Diamante and Ivelisse.

Who do you think will be the last team


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Brodie Lee should just slowly turn the Dark Order over into a stable of hot chicks


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Verbatim17 said:


> Well, I’m happy that Taynara Conti is a part of a the tournament, considering all of the other recognizable names AEW as passed on, there finally another name worth a damn. And I was going to critique AEW on shortening her name, until I realized that just how she brands herself online. So Tay Conti it is then.
> 
> I’m wondering if the reason that the women’s tag tourney is separate is because they are testing the waters for a women’s exclusive show. And if that’s the case, and it’s a big draw in viewership week after week, then what does that say about Dark? Would they even continue to do that show if it has less viewership than the women’s tag tourney? And wouldn’t that mean that AEW would have to consider adding a 5-10 min overrun to Dynamite to add an extra match if they stopped producing Dark if it’s a flop next to the women’s tag tourney?
> 
> It just leaves a lot of questions to be answered.


I'm personally a big advocate for an all women's show. I think AEW would have to add a lot more talent to pull it off but I've always liked the concept. Unfortunately I don't really support that idea in WWE anymore because the male roster is so uninteresting that they kind of need the women. But I could see AEW being able to pull it off if they go out and get the right kind of people. But for some reason none of the best free agent women want to go there, they would rather go to IMPACT. I have a feeling there is more going on behind the scenes that we don't know about when it comes to their women's division. You'd think that would be the first place women would choose to go if they are indeed paying them the same as the men.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> *I guess the randomness of the pairings explains it away, but women teams need to get come combo offense and tag ring psychology. They mostly wrestle singles matches once tagged in. *
> 
> Veda Scott, Madusa, Shaul Guerrero were all interesting. Madusa is a bit of a headcase these days. With Vickie being able to get Shaul the gig, can Aiden English really be far behind. Man-o-man, I hope not.
> 
> ...


Well you say it perfectly they never tag with each others (except the team of brandi) so it would be weird for them to really work as a team


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> So we know that one of the other 2 teams is Diamante and Ivelisse.
> 
> Who do you think will be the last team


Pretty obvious at this point it has to be Abadon and Swole


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Oracle said:


> Pretty obvious at this point it has to be Abadon and Swole


I don't see Abadon in a tag team


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

I had a feeling Anna and Tay would win. They make a good team and obviously have that glamour factor. Ariane was brought in to take the pin. (But she didn’t look that bad, honestly.) 

Two more quarterfinal matches next week. We already know that Diamanté and Ivelisse will be one team. Hmmm.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Oracle said:


> Pretty obvious at this point it has to be Abadon and Swole


By the way i'm fucking stupid there is 4 other teams XD


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> So we know that one of the other 2 teams is Diamante and Ivelisse.
> 
> Who do you think will be the last team


Looking at available roster Swole, Leva, Abadon are still options. I could see an Abadon/Leva team with Leva being scared of Abadon and that causing the team to lose.

Swole and teammate are probably the other semi-finalist. Either a new signee or maybe Reba/Rebel for storyline purposes. Swole and Thunder Rosa would be great. 

Still means one more team though. Will Shida take part? If not maybe looking at Kilynn King and that burn book gimmick woman or something as a jobber team.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I want to see Abadon and Leva as a team


----------



## SZilla25 (Sep 1, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> So we know that one of the other 2 teams is Diamante and Ivelisse.
> 
> Who do you think will be the last team


 There's actually 4 more teams, including Diamante & Ivelisse, as there will be 2 more Quarterfinal matches before the semifinals begin.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Was it announced when the finals would be - I'm guessing ALL OUT pre-show.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I mean.... i am not a fan of women’s wrestling

but i kinda enjoyed that for what it was

ended up trending #1 in the US and #3 worldwide

not bad


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well, Brandi is using this tournament as a device to turn heel......again.

Ariane (Cameron) is about as bad as I remember her being, but Anna and especially Tay showed promise.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Abaddon and Leva Bates is the only guess I have


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TD Stinger said:


> Well, Brandi is using this tournament as a device to turn heel......again.
> 
> Ariane (Cameron) is about as bad as I remember her being, but Anna and especially Tay showed promise.


she’s a way more natural heel

it fits her / especially if Cody is going down that road too

they are a great heel couple


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Brandi has the most confusing storylines. First the Nightmare Collective and now this weird story with Allie, where Allie leaves The Blade for QT Marshall, to seemingly heel on the family but instead it's Brandi that turns heel??


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> she’s a way more natural heel
> 
> it fits her / especially if Cody is going down that road too
> 
> they are a great heel couple


Hey, if it puts her back in Cody's corner as a manager where she's great, I'm all for it.

If this is contained to the women's division....eh, not interested.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Brandi is amazing lol.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

It was a decent show. I'm glad they had some backstage/promo segments between the matches to give everyone a little character development, which AEW Dark barely does. Those Brandi/Allie segments were surprisingly good. I mostly tuned in to see Anna Jay and I was not disappointed. Yeah she's green, but she's so, soooo fine


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Nyla setting fools straight
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290333785721122817


Who is she setting straight? Just because they're women doesn't mean we have to enjoy it. I love women's wrestling but I don't care about 80% of this companies women's roster


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Nyla seems way stronger than the rest of these girls...they need to start stepping up their game if they are every going to have the strength and quickness that she has


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Allie with a pretty good performance, she moves well. Kind of surprising 'cause she was terrible during her first matches in AEW.
Nice storytelling w/ Mel and Brandi. Decent match.

Conti looked great, hopefully she gets signed.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> Who is she setting straight? Just because they're women doesn't mean we have to enjoy it. I love women's wrestling but I don't care about 80% of this companies women's roster


I think it was more about people bitching about it being on YouTube and not dynamite.If they want to help watch the show and support them so they gain popularity.But agreed the division is super thin thats why it having its own show on youtube is perfectly fine by me.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Geeee said:


> Brandi has the most confusing storylines. First the Nightmare Collective and now this weird story with Allie, where Allie leaves The Blade for QT Marshall, to seemingly heel on the family but instead it's Brandi that turns heel??


Brandi booking herself as the centerpiece again. I mean when Nightmare Sisters first started out she didn't want anything to do with teaming with Allie who was up to no good using QT Marshall and then tonight she was disappointed that they couldn't team as it was a random drawing. But then post match she's all heeling up...


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> I think it was more about people bitching about it being on YouTube and not dynamite.If they want to help watch the show and support them so they gain popularity.But agreed the division is super thin thats why it having its own show on youtube is perfectly fine by me.


Fuck them. If it's not worth watching then don't guilt people into watching, make them watch by being good.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Anna Jay and Tay Conti fine looking team.
Brandi heel turn?? Does that mean Cody will become leader of new horsemen they teasing?


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Hello fellow AEW fans hope you enjoyed the debut of the DEADLY DRAW TOURNAMENT I was pleasantly surprised so let's get into the action.


I dunno who this new Veda chick is but she is attractive and talks well,a welcomed addition imo.

Oh shit what Medusa??? She had a decent kinda forced feeling promo but she still lookin good Haha and the trophy is pretty cool looking too.


Allie & Brandi drawing colors segment was kinda poorly executed with Allie just kinda blatantly cheating to pick the same color.I think it could have been executed better but we all knew they were a team so here we are lol.

Mel & Penelope Ford drawing was pretty bland but it tells us who the other team is against Nitemare Sisters. 

Mel & Penelope Ford vs Nitemare Sisters(surprise QT is back)

Mel is very green slow and robotic but has a menacing look if only she could wrestle lol.Allie looking good tonight she is looking pretty smooth and selling well,definitely one of my favs.Oh lol botch as Allie & Brandi are a little off on the double elbow drop.Penelope is continuing to get better I really like her she is gonna be a star.Match is a bit slow paced and plotting but decent action.Veda is good on commentary a nice addition for the tourney.Brandi still is green but she is getting better I can see her slow progression she hit a couple nice moves.Decent match 


Ppv commercial was good I got the chills nice.Nice little womans promo given by Brandi it was nicely done.


Nyla Rose & Ariane Andrew vs Ana Jay & Tay Conti


Conti is drop dead gorgeous let's see what she's got.Ana Jay being accompanied by the entire DARK ORDER was cool.You can tell being a member is giving her confidence.Jay and Conti look good together as a team.Ariane plays bitchy well she immediately starts complaining lol.Ooh Ana jay showing some sassyness I'm liking it.(good to see she wrestles with no mask)Hmmm Nyla refuses the tag.Conti is definitely green but has potential she is not bad at all.Yeah Anna Jay is standing out she is progressing.Everyone outside of Nyla needs more ringtime but I see potential in all except Ariane she is what she is.Match is getting sorta telegraphed looking.HOLY SHIT Ana Jay pins Ariane the deadly dime pieces move on.....definite upset and imo the right decision push the young girls.decent match. Oh you knew it was coming but Nyla attacks Ariane while Vicki Guerrero screams and laughs.


Nitemare Sisters post match interview was pretty good fucking Brandi going full heel?Perhaps more hints of Cody turning?Brandi & Allie getting better chemistry on the mic.

Jay & Conti post match interview was short and sweet.They are the prettiest and most talented team according to Conti and I dunno if o disagree.Jay denies to comment on the DARK ORDER.


Overall it was better then I expected.The format was nice with the interviews breaking up the matches,and having post match interviews was nice too.Im pretty sure this is the format the new show will have which is great imo.The match quality wasn't terrible, I'm giving this episode a 6/10 and I'm actually interested now to watch through to the ending.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> Fuck them. If it's not worth watching then don't guilt people into watching, make them watch by being good.


Well if it's any indicator at all the numbers were actually better then most DARKs live.We will see if it continues.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

very happy that Nyla Rose lost means things won't be predictable.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Well if it's any indicator at all the numbers were actually better then most DARKs live.We will see if it continues.


It's because it's new. Don't get me wrong, I'll watch it when I get some time but only because of Taynara and Anna Jay. The rest of the wrestlers don't interest me in the slightest. If they're going to continue with a women's only show they need better women, it's that simple.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Some thoughts on tonight:

-Did they sign Shaul Guerrero? That's Eddie Guerrero's (RIP) daughter for those who don't know. Her mom Vickie is in AEW too lol. Pretty cool. She was a good ring announcer in Lucha Underground.

-Brandi is getting better, but she really needs a lot of work still. Good thing Cody is opening up that wrestling school lol. She's hot af though so I don't mind her on TV. Allie is not bad either. Decent story tidbits in putting Mel in the ring with Brandi seeing as they were in the Nightmare Collective. Mel is trash though. Sucks to see my girl Penelope Ford lose. Thought she would be eliminated deeper in the tourney.

-Please sign Tay Conti. I love Brazilian women lol. She's also pretty good in the ring. Anna Jay is so fu*kin hot, they work well together. I like that Brodie and DO came out with her, Anna Jay helps DO dramatically as far as aesthetics. That was an awesome entrance. Decent match to follow with good leg work on Nyla. Glad they won over Ariane and Nyla. Ariane is just as bad as people say. Good beatdown from Nyla after.

-Good post match promo from Brandi, looks like she's going heel. 

Not bad for night 1, seeing as my expectations were very low. I have become a big fan of women's wrestling over the years so I'm definitely looking forward to seeing how far Anna Jay goes and hopefully seeing Thunder Rosa make her debut. Good to see that they are bringing competitiveness to their women's division, unlike WWE. They do need to sign some better women though as they become available.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

god Brandi and Mel are da shits. Dem chicks made Penelope look like shit.

Taynara wit Anna Jay was good. Cameron still cant wrestle.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

I really enjoyed that. Started off with Madusa, which is always going to get a pop from me. Matches were as decent as they needed to be and there was a surprising amount of storytelling going on. Speaking of surprises wasn't expecting Tia Conti and Anna Jay to go over, but glad they did. 

The good: Penelope Ford dodging Allie's attempted lariat with a bridge before hitting her with a stunner. Beautiful stuff, I'm really high on Penelope right now.
The bad: Penelope's already out of the tournament.
The ugly: Nyla's drop kick. She's a 'beast', she doesn't need to be doing them and she shouldn't be doing them when they look as bad as they do.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Nyla/Ariane vs. Anna/Taynara was surprisingly decent given that it had three green women and one who's in the "can have good matches but needs the right opponent" category in it. Also Anna/Taynara had surprisingly good chemistry for having never worked together before, and them winning was absolutely the right call.

Nyla doesn't need this and Team Hot AF is more interesting, especially with Dark Order lurking around.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Are the AEW SJWs going to be OK with this?


Ah ha ha yea there's one with the TNT title that exactly into that.

Cameron has said that in the past, she prefer white guys. When you go white, you never go....I don't know lol


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I mean Cody and Brandi, that ship has sailed as far as AEW is concerned.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Random pairings, just like WWE. This is why you don't do female tag team divisions.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I get like, its wrestling, and its supposed to be dumb, and the cameras being there dont really matter. But doesnt it look ridiculous to claim a random draw, then let Allie just pick whatever color she wants right on camera? I dont know. Felt low rent. There had to be a better way.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Them cheating that way by picking the chip was fine. If it was any other team but brandi's wouldnt have made sense, but it worked for the given storyline imo


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I watched highlights:

1. Madusa is awesome. She did not really add anything to the tournament since it was a last minute promo no one will watch, but I like her.
2. Making random pairings yet having Allie and Brandi together is just piss poor bad. No one believes you.
3. Team No talent/Nepotism should not be winning anything.
4. Anna Jay has a bright future given the proper training. Cameron does not. Hope this was a one off.
5. Tay Conti is definitely not going to be the voice of any group anytime soon.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hephaesteus said:


> Them cheating that way by picking the chip was fine. If it was any other team but brandi's wouldnt have made sense, but it worked for the given storyline imo



I would have preferred if Allie picked the color then Brandi came in with the same color. A kind of "oh how did that happen" with a wink wink nod nod to her being an executive. This was just kinda lazy to me, but whatever. Its a YouTube tourney for a trophy, why do I care. lol


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I like short wrestling shows:

- First 4 minutes in and we've seen 6 former WWE employees. I do like Madusa though.

- Who is Mel? Tony says she's a regular in AEW I don't think I have ever seen her. I do like Kip and Penelope though.

- Leva is a good announcer. Works well with Tony S.

- Aren't Brandi and Allie meant to hate one another? Last time I saw them on TV they were bickering about how Allie was using QT and now they're high fiving and working as a unit.

- These girls (Allie, Brandi, Mel) just aren't good I'm afraid. There is better women's wrestling available in independent leagues even here in Australia. Also, in classic AEW fashion match is entirely too long.

- How come the girls tag team partners instantly appear upon the draw? Are all the girls off to the side just waiting for the draw? Makes no sense.

- Didn't know who Tay Conti was, googled her and of course she's from WWE.

- Anna Jay and Tay Conti looked pissed off to be teaming with one another in the past segment but now it's handshakes, fist bumps, smiles and poses together now. Granted it did say "earlier today" in their promo but these two built all this rapport in the matter of a few hours?

- Anna Jay was a heel in the backstage segment but is a babyface now after randomly turning but walked out with a heel faction. lolAEW.

- Nyla's team loses in round 1 which I guess is a plus for those who thinks Cameron sucks but also makes her look even more awful for being unable to beat up Anna Jay the rookie and Tay Conti.

- Another Brandi promo teasing a heel turn. Clearly this show is the Brandi show.

- AEW clearly didn't go to the Paul Heyman school of producing. You're meant to hide the negatives and accentuate the positives. Neither Anna nor Conti can talk so don't have them cut a promo.

- Positives are there is a heap of gorgeous women in this tournament. The wrestling though is lacklustre and the sub stories they're trying to give are uninteresting. AEW could've legit hired 16 of the best women's wrestlers in the United States for this but we have the likes of Anna Jay and Cameron. Oofa.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Adriane has an outstanding derriere


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Random pairings, just like WWE. This is why you don't do female tag team divisions.
> View attachment 89470
> 
> View attachment 89471


They cover for that by making it a lethal lottery. The only difference is that there is no Battlebowl battle royal at the end.

----------------------

I was content with the general presentation of the show. And found both matches enjoyable to watch.

I like that Veda Scott is on commentary. However, the commentary team in general just does not call the moves in the ring. It’s a lot of color commentary and banter. I’ll watch the rest of the tournament, but I won’t be watching a weekly AEW women’s show if commentary is going to be like that. Call the damn moves, please.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Verbatim17 said:


> They cover for that by making it a lethal lottery. The only difference is that there is no Battlebowl battle royal at the end.
> 
> ----------------------
> 
> ...


Within reason. I mean PBP originated for radio broadcast of sporting events. Why do viewers need PBP when they're seeing it for themselves?


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I get like, its wrestling, and its supposed to be dumb, and the cameras being there dont really matter. But doesnt it look ridiculous to claim a random draw, then let Allie just pick whatever color she wants right on camera? I dont know. Felt low rent. There had to be a better way.


I agree. It would have been great if Brandi dropped her colored ball and made a big deal about trying to pick it up. The camera would follow her, then return to Allie just as her hand quickly pulls back with the identical color.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

This show didn't do much for me honestly.


- I'm a big Madusa fan and she never gets the respect she deserves. When people say "Lita did shit no female could do before", I'm like...Madusa was doing them just a few years earlier and better...Great wrestler

- I like Anna Jay and Conti. I've been a Conti fan even before she appeared in WWE just based on her looks and background, but IMO she's transitioned well into professional wrestling and does have a lot of potentials. 
2 very young women AEW could focus on.

AEW has a lot of bad female wrestlers tho..


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Within reason. I mean PBP originated for radio broadcast of sporting events. Why do viewers need PBP when they're seeing it for themselves?


If they are not calling moves, and therefore explaining what damage those moves are supposed to be doing, or the general strategy behind them, then there is no point to commentary. Better to have complete silence aside from crowd reaction.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Aedubya said:


> Adriane has an outstanding derriere



Its implants or injections. Back in WWE and Tough Enough, she had zero ass. Like 90s white girl ass.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Verbatim17 said:


> They cover for that by making it a lethal lottery. The only difference is that there is no Battlebowl battle royal at the end.


Those are still random teams.

It's just like whenever Marvel movies have to explain something really complicated and start mentioning quantum particles. They used that lottery as an excuse for the lack of female tag team division which was already enough for them not to do this tournament just yet.

Mel and Penelope makes no sense. Conti and Jay ? Rose and Cameron ?

How can you take it seriously when there is only one legit team in the whole tournament? The winners are pretty much already known.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Mel is super thicccc by the way. I was like, damn. I know this is 2020 and being a valet is passe, but Id like to see her repackaged as arm candy. Cant work for shit.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Those are still random teams.
> 
> It's just like whenever Marvel movies have to explain something really complicated and start mentioning quantum particles. They used that lottery as an excuse for the lack of female tag team division which was already enough for them not to do this tournament just yet.
> 
> ...


Pretty much everyone thought nyla and ariane would win though....tbh I bet nitemare sisters lose too.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Ivalisse/Diamante will win it

Theyll also get permanent contracts as winners too
Theyll defeat Anna/Conti in the final


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Brandi booking herself as the centerpiece again. I mean when Nightmare Sisters first started out she didn't want anything to do with teaming with Allie who was up to no good using QT Marshall and then tonight she was disappointed that they couldn't team as it was a random drawing. But then post match she's all heeling up...


I wouldn´t be surprised at all if she booked herself to win the tournament.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Aedubya said:


> Ivalisse/Diamante will win it
> 
> Theyll also get permanent contracts as winners too
> Theyll defeat Anna/Conti in the final


Unless Thunder Rosa comes through, that’s the final that I want as well. Anna Jay/Conti vs Ivelisse/Diamante


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Pretty much everyone thought nyla and ariane would win though....tbh I bet nitemare sisters lose too.


Only in AEW could a randomly formed tag team win a huge tournament with competitors most likely off the indies. They really are showing that their talent are all elite.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Those are still random teams.
> 
> It's just like whenever Marvel movies have to explain something really complicated and start mentioning quantum particles. They used that lottery as an excuse for the lack of female tag team division which was already enough for them not to do this tournament just yet.
> 
> ...


AEW probably never had any serious plans for women’s tag team wrestling.

Bea Priestley & Jamie Hayter are stuck overseas, and Riho-Baker isn’t a thing anymore (plus one is stuck overseas and the other is injured). And the Nightmare Collective broke up. And Kris Statlander is injured, meaning she is unable to team with her usual partner Hikaru Shida. Penelope was just paired with other women at random (Bea, Nyla, etc), so not much different here with her teaming with Mel.

All of AEW's original female tag teams are gone, and only one was really legit anyways (Priestley/Hayter). Not sure what everyone expected AEW to do here.

At least there is a chance for some serious female teams to pop up from here. Jay & Conti, and Ivelisse & Diamante for example.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Verbatim17 said:


> Not sure what everyone expected AEW to do here.


Don't do the tag tournament in the first place.

If they had say 3-4 women's tag teams that everyone was invested in and either hated or liked and then tossed a couple girls together under the random card system and then booked another couple of independent tag teams it'd be a fine concept. What we have right now is a tag tournament with only one real team and even then we haven't had a chance to get to know the established tag team either because they're so rarely on TV.

This is what AEW struggles with. They struggle to give the audience a reason to care about these ideas.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Don't do the tag tournament in the first place.
> 
> If they had say 3-4 women's tag teams that everyone was invested in and either hated or liked and then tossed a couple girls together under the random card system and then booked another couple of independent tag teams it'd be a fine concept. What we have right now is a tag tournament with only one real team and even then we haven't had a chance to get to know the established tag team either because they're so rarely on TV.
> 
> This is what AEW struggles with. They struggle to give the audience a reason to care about these ideas.


Don’t do it

There is no teams, they struggle to make people care

meanwhile, back at the ranch - this is an attempt to address that

also - trending in USA and worldwide - giving new ladies a look and already almost 400k views on youtube

you might not care / but other people clearly do

and as always - 17 pages of comments here


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Veda Scott not only looked lovely but I thought really good on commentary, well done AEW! 

First Match was awful, Brandi so beautiful and so much personality but but skills are awful

Thus far I am on second match and the subtle changes already done to Anna Jay on the pre-match (The mask, the entrance music, the confidence) she looks a star, hope the match is as good!


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Don’t do it
> 
> There is no teams, they struggle to make people care
> 
> ...


Hey, 400k views and trending worldwide is great but where will be by tournaments end?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Don’t do it
> 
> There is no teams, they struggle to make people care
> 
> ...


1.7 million people have watched a random Twitter video of the Beirut explosion from earlier today. That does not make it good.

It just all seems so rushed and unplanned. Amateur hour. They built it up for what? A whole week or two?

It really just comes across to me as a convoluted way to give Brandi something to do.

Instead of starting at a base and building up, they start artificially high and force it to fit.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Hey, 400k views and trending worldwide is great but where will be by tournaments end?


You care - you're here.
Keep watching & enjoying


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> 1.7 million people have watched a random Twitter video of the Beirut explosion from earlier today. That does not make it good.
> 
> It just all seems so rushed and unplanned. Amateur hour. They built it up for what? A whole week or two?
> 
> ...


Yeah, they dropped the ball with it I agree. When they did the initial advertisement it said "Coming this Summer" or something like that which lead to me thinking they might at least build to it a little bit. There was so much they could do to make it seem important but as you said it's just rushed.

Why couldn't we have got some background into the teams? How does Nyla feel about being forced to team with Cameron who gave her attitude? How will Conti work together with someone who is allegedly in a cult?

Do we even know all the participants yet? If I was a fan that wanted to pick a team and root for them throughout the tournament I wouldn't even be able to do that basic thing because AEW doesn't have the 16 girls together yet.



Pippen94 said:


> You care - you're here.
> Keep watching & enjoying


Irrelevant. I'm a hardcore wrestling fan and will always pay attention to everything that is going on. AEW don't want to attract people like me to this tournament they're clearly trying to reach new, casual fans hence bringing in Vickie, Cameron, Shaul, Madusa and a host of beautiful women to try and hook them.

The girls are gorgeous and some are capable of putting on a good match so I will watch but will Jane the 25 year old mother of 1 who casually watches WWE RAW care about this and watch week to week if it pops up in her related videos? Probably not.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah, they dropped the ball with it I agree. When they did the initial advertisement it said "Coming this Summer" or something like that which lead to me thinking they might at least build to it a little bit. There was so much they could do to make it seem important but as you said it's just rushed.
> 
> Why couldn't we have got some background into the teams? How does Nyla feel about being forced to team with Cameron who gave her attitude? How will Conti work together with someone who is allegedly in a cult?
> 
> Do we even know all the participants yet? If I was a fan that wanted to pick a team and root for them throughout the tournament I wouldn't even be able to do that basic thing because AEW doesn't have the 16 girls together yet.


You are already giving them too much credit. How does Nyla feel about being forced to team with Cameron...er I am sorry...Ariane? How about WHO IS Ariane? WHO IS Tay Conti? No information or background, but we are supposed to care because...? This is the WWE equivalent of giving people only first names.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Hey, 400k views and trending worldwide is great but where will be by tournaments end?


That is the thing - we’ll only know at the end


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lheurch said:


> 1.7 million people have watched a random Twitter video of the Beirut explosion from earlier today. That does not make it good.
> 
> It just all seems so rushed and unplanned. Amateur hour. They built it up for what? A whole week or two?
> 
> ...


Dude please - I just saw that video

it was good (in a very bad way)


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah, they dropped the ball with it I agree. When they did the initial advertisement it said "Coming this Summer" or something like that which lead to me thinking they might at least build to it a little bit. There was so much they could do to make it seem important but as you said it's just rushed.
> 
> Why couldn't we have got some background into the teams? How does Nyla feel about being forced to team with Cameron who gave her attitude? How will Conti work together with someone who is allegedly in a cult?
> 
> ...


Actually more 12-34 females watched dynamite than raw this week - first time ever. Thanks for reminding


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

For realz though @Chip Chipperson @Lheurch 

you can’t go posting in page 17 with comments number +300 about how nobody cares, including yourselves

you are part of the cycle of ‘caring’ right now

welcome to the care club... where you care


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> For realz though @Chip Chipperson @Lheurch
> 
> you can’t go posting in page 17 with comments number +300 about how nobody cares, including yourselves
> 
> ...


I can though. Because this is about a company wasting their hype and novelty with poor execution. This is not about 17 pages and 300+ comments in a thread, this is about having a 50+ page thread a year or two from now instead of where Impact is now.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Is Dustin an insanely good seller? Brandis spear on him looked much better than her spear yesterday. Haven't seen a spear that bad since gillberg Chyna (which was supposed to be bad).


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lheurch said:


> I can though. Because this is about a company wasting their hype and novelty with poor execution. This is not about 17 pages and 300+ comments in a thread, this is about having a 50+ page thread a year or two from now instead of where Impact is now.


You having a laugh mate?

there was nothing on a monday, and nothing featuring the women

now there was and now there is - with hype around it

it is a great example of what they should be doing more and a good idea


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Veda Scott is genuinely better on commentary than JR.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> You having a laugh mate?
> 
> there was nothing on a monday, and nothing featuring the women
> 
> ...


There used to be only two hours of RAW on Monday, now there are three. Now there was and now there is - including hype! Does that make it automatically good?

It is hard sometimes to get my point across on a forum about long term strategy and thinking. Most people see a shiny thing and think it is "cool or new" but there is a lot more to building something than just throwing things out there. It might have been a good idea in theory, but it has been piss poor in execution. It is kind of what goes into religious thinking. You start with a conclusion and work backwards to support your conclusion and ignore all other evidence, whereas with science you reach a conclusion given what facts you discover. The conclusion here is "Brandi needs something to do" so lets build something around that. Who are these new people? What motivation do they have? Irrelevant. You think the average person watching remembers Cameron? I barely do and I have tried my best to forget everything about Brodus Clay. We NEED a tournament and we need bodies to fill it. That is all this is. No character arcs, no long range planning. This is AEW's equivalent of the Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal or that ridiculous Saudi best tag team ever tournament that will end up meaning nothing because it comes from the same line of short term thinking.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Can't please some folks. This is a stand alone internet show to help expose new talent to the audience. How else can you have new talent get over without exposure? And same folks would bitch about meaningless singles matches anyways. This way you expose four women per match, while they only need to work half the time in-ring to cover their deficiencies. 

Conti and Jay are already much better off than they went in after the one appearance. Have either beat that Burn Book chick on DARK or even Ariene on DARK wouldn't have even had the same effect as they also "defeated" Nyla Rose. It was smart misdirection by pairing Ariene with Nyla and making everybody assume that team would win. Both Jay and Tay looked good out there and got to be in-ring with Nyla, one of the division centerpieces, without it ending in a squash job.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lheurch said:


> There used to be only two hours of RAW on Monday, now there are three. Now there was and now there is - including hype! Does that make it automatically good?
> 
> It is hard sometimes to get my point across on a forum about long term strategy and thinking. Most people see a shiny thing and think it is "cool or new" but there is a lot more to building something than just throwing things out there. It might have been a good idea in theory, but it has been piss poor in execution. It is kind of what goes into religious thinking. You start with a conclusion and work backwards to support your conclusion and ignore all other evidence, whereas with science you reach a conclusion given what facts you discover. The conclusion here is "Brandi needs something to do" so lets build something around that. Who are these new people? What motivation do they have? Irrelevant. You think the average person watching remembers Cameron? I barely do and I have tried my best to forget everything about Brodus Clay. We NEED a tournament and we need bodies to fill it. That is all this is. No character arcs, no long range planning. This is AEW's equivalent of the Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal or that ridiculous Saudi best tag team ever tournament that will end up meaning nothing because it comes from the same line of short term thinking.


Dude really






are you arguing all of these ladies, Anna Jay and Tay included would’ve been better off if this didn’t happen?

is that your argument?

its so strange to read this and 1 thread down read how Jay is the best thing since sliced bread

this forum is seriously bipolar


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Dont get this doom and gloom overreaction for show that was on youtube. Its not affecting their main show, i have no issue with them experimenting things through YouTube shows and it may help some women get a little more exposure whilst also adding a few more eyes to the product.

I'm wondering how long until the usual overreacting doom and gloom merchants start nitpicking the be the elite youtube shows and somehow linking it to destroying the aew product..


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Dude really
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Long term, yes of course. Short term it always seems good to feature someone because they are featured. If you feature someone poorly, it takes that much more work to undo it later. How much work are they going to eventually have to do to make anyone take Brodie Lee seriously again vs having him actually come in initially in a good way? You are not really bothering to respond to specific points though, just the overall strawman reading of my argument.

While Anna Jay is not great TODAY, she has a lot of potential though. They need to actually train and develop people, not throw a bunch of green people out there that will expose them as green.

I would not call it bipolar, just biased. Some people on here would watch a segment and if it had the AEW logo in the corner say it was the greatest thing in modern wrestling but if the same segment had the WWE logo in the corner it would be crap. People need to take their glasses off and view things more objectively. If AEW tries to be all things to all people, it will fail.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Dizzie said:


> Dont get this doom and gloom overreaction for show that was on youtube. Its not affecting their main show, i have no issue with them experimenting things through YouTube shows and it may help some women get a little more exposure whilst also adding a few more eyes to the product.
> 
> I'm wondering how long until the usual overreacting doom and gloom merchants start nitpicking the be the elite youtube shows and somehow linking it to destroying the aew product..


It's called trolling


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

It sounds like the show was meh and people are giving it those phony Shawn Spears type compliments. While they certainly need to build the women, this probably wasn't the best way with it being out of sight out of mind on YouTube. If they had to do it, do it on TV so your audience gets to see the women and learn more about them. Also would've been cool to have the prize be the winners face Shida in a triple threat for the title. That way there's a reason for fans to care who wins and the women have a kayfabe reason to care beyond bragging rights.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lheurch said:


> Long term, yes of course. Short term it always seems good to feature someone because they are featured. If you feature someone poorly, it takes that much more work to undo it later. How much work are they going to eventually have to do to make anyone take Brodie Lee seriously again vs having him actually come in initially in a good way? You are not really bothering to respond to specific points though, just the overall strawman reading of my argument.
> 
> While Anna Jay is not great TODAY, she has a lot of potential though. They need to actually train and develop people, not throw a bunch of green people out there that will expose them as green.
> 
> I would not call it bipolar, just biased. Some people on here would watch a segment and if it had the AEW logo in the corner say it was the greatest thing in modern wrestling but if the same segment had the WWE logo in the corner it would be crap. People need to take their glasses off and view things more objectively. If AEW tries to be all things to all people, it will fail.


Well, I am not arguing your specific points because they are wrong

what else is there to discuss in such a case?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Well, I am not arguing your specific points because they are wrong
> 
> what else is there to discuss in such a case?


More black and white thinking. I think long term I will be right on the main points, but I am sure many things I think could be wrong, just like everyone else. That is why I am open to new data. That is why when they do good things I praise them and have no issues calling them out when they do poorly thought out things. Life is not this AEW good WWE bad black and white thing that so many here seem to buy into. Just throwing a tournament on Youtube because you can does not automatically make it a good idea.


----------



## phatbob426 (Feb 6, 2010)

Dizzie said:


> It's a bummer that a team like anna jay and conti that I was interested in seeing in the tournament will be likely eliminated straight away in the first round by a team made up of a two women that have no business being a part of this tournament for different reasons.


swerve!


----------



## SZilla25 (Sep 1, 2016)

Christi Jaynes just confirmed on twitter that she won't be apart of the tag tournament. Bummer as I liked her work, but she hasn't been posting too much AEW content lately, so maybe she's not going to get a contract or anything. Any ideas on who else will be apart of the tourney? I'm hoping we get a few more surprises.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

SZilla25 said:


> Christi Jaynes just confirmed on twitter that she won't be apart of the tag tournament. Bummer as I liked her work, but she hasn't been posting too much AEW content lately, so maybe she's not going to get a contract or anything. Any ideas on who else will be apart of the tourney? I'm hoping we get a few more surprises.


Well unless Jericho is drunk enough next time to give us the rest of the teams, nope 0 ideas.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Only in AEW could a randomly formed tag team win a huge tournament with competitors most likely off the indies. They really are showing that their talent are all elite.


Much better choice to push the beautiful but somewhat green girls imo.Ana Jay and Conti both have alot of potential. 

Even AEW knows this isn't elite why do you think it's on youtube?


I enjoyed the first round of the tourney its got enough storyline and action to keep me tuned in til the end.Im not a big female wrestling fan anyway so my expectations were extremely low,glad they surprised me lol.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> Well unless Jericho is drunk enough next time to give us the rest of the teams, nope 0 ideas.


1 team is ivelisse and Diamante the other is still unknown but likely big swole is one of the members.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> 1 team is ivelisse and Diamante the other is still unknown but likely big swole is one of the members.


There is 4 other teams in the tournament


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290424011910979584

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

SZilla25 said:


> Christi Jaynes just confirmed on twitter that she won't be apart of the tag tournament. Bummer as I liked her work, but she hasn't been posting too much AEW content lately, so maybe she's not going to get a contract or anything. Any ideas on who else will be apart of the tourney? I'm hoping we get a few more surprises.


That's disappointing. I always enjoy watching Christi Jaynes wrestle, very good worker, always has unique colourful ring gear and brings plenty of sass to her character work. Plus she looks damn fine.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> There is 4 other teams in the tournament


Nitemare sisters 
Nyla & Ariane 
Ana jay & Tay Conti
Penelope Ford & Mel
Ivelisse & Diamante

That leaves 3 teams to be revealed but they used Swole in most if not all the promo videos too so I'm betting shes in one of the teams but i dunno who her partner would be.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Nitemare sisters
> Nyla & Ariane
> Ana jay & Tay Conti
> Penelope Ford & Mel
> ...


I think Leva Bates was also on the promo. Tbh I'm kinda bummed that Christi Jaynes won't be in this. I'll reserve judgement on who I want to win this until I see all the teams. Out of the teams announced I want Anna/Tay to win but I wouldn't be against Diamante/Ivelisse winning either. I doubt Shida will be in this.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

taker1986 said:


> I think Leva Bates was also on the promo. Tbh I'm kinda bummed that Christi Jaynes won't be in this. I'll reserve judgement on who I want to win this until I see all the teams. Out of the teams announced I want Anna/Tay to win but I wouldn't be against Diamante/Ivelisse winning either. I doubt Shida will be in this.


Really no need for the champion to be in it.

But I agree those are my favs too but we shall see who the last 3 teams end up being.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

As it seems with everyone else, I want Anna Jay and Tay Conti to win, which I think they will because I believe the finals will be Jay/Tay vs The Nightmare Sisters at All Out and they will win when Allie stabs Brandi in the back and gets her long awaited revenge for Brandi surprising Allie with Kong in the match they were supposed to have against each other.

Also their will be Tag Team belts for the match because.......

I am going to regret bringing this up because I know The Guild is going to pounce on this and stomp on it til their is nothing left; 

Remember the Cruiserweight Classic? That tournament was also for a trophy at the start of it but what happened when we got the the finals of the tournament? Triple H announced that the match would be for the new Criuserweight Championship and revealed the title for the first time. I would not doubt that the same thing will happen with the Deadly Draw. Especially if the finals are on All out like I have speculated.

Finally, For those thinking this is just four weeks and then that's it? I have some bad news for you. You don't have Veda Scott and Shaul Guerrerro for just 4 weeks, This is a show for the women and the Tag Team Cup is the launching point. Also Nyla seemingly let the cat out of the bag when she emphasized the ' Own Time Slot' and ' Our own Show' in her tweet. That seems long term to me.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> For realz though @Chip Chipperson @Lheurch
> 
> you can’t go posting in page 17 with comments number +300 about how nobody cares, including yourselves
> 
> ...


Ah, is this going to be the new thing the loyalists argue? "Well you must care because you're posting about it!".

You've known us long enough to know that we comment on most things whether good, bad or indifferent in AEW. It doesn't mean we necessarily care about all of this content. Also, my point wasn't that nobody cares about it enough to tune in my argument was that AEW never gives us a reason to care about the talents they are featuring.

Look at how thrown together it all was. Token big name from WWE because it's AEW and they need to do it, Brandi all over the show because it's AEW and they need to do it, a teased Brandi heel turn because Cody is doing one and Brandi needs to do it also because it's AEW and they need to do it, two girls cutting promos who shouldn't be cutting promos and a random lethal lottery system because they've rushed into it so quickly that they can't even give us 2-3 weeks of segments with the girls coming together to participate in the tournament.

Now yes, people care and will tune in because it's AEW and hot girls fighting is a draw but from a story perspective it's really hard to argue that AEW has given us much to care about unless you're really into the "Will he won't he?" that Cody is doing and want his wife to replicate it on YouTube.



Lheurch said:


> I would not call it bipolar, just biased. Some people on here would watch a segment and if it had the AEW logo in the corner say it was the greatest thing in modern wrestling but if the same segment had the WWE logo in the corner it would be crap. People need to take their glasses off and view things more objectively. If AEW tries to be all things to all people, it will fail.


Yes, this. If WWE did a random lethal lottery women's tag title tournament people would shit on it so hard.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Lheurch said:


> More black and white thinking. I think long term I will be right on the main points, but I am sure many things I think could be wrong, just like everyone else. That is why I am open to new data. That is why when they do good things I praise them and have no issues calling them out when they do poorly thought out things. Life is not this AEW good WWE bad black and white thing that so many here seem to buy into. Just throwing a tournament on Youtube because you can does not automatically make it a good idea.


Can you seriously not just sit down for 37 minutes, relax and enjoy a f'n wrestling show? It didn't cost you a penny. No one instructed you to watch. No one was waiting to hear from you. Do you really believe, that the issues in particular that you don't like, and/or need changing will ever be changed? I ask because about 2 months from now, AEW celebrates the first anniversary of Dynamite TV. 12 months. 52 TV shows. 52 Online shows. 6 PPV's. Approximately 750,000 - 850,000 TV viewers a week, with their demographic targets always Top 10 and many times, Top 5. If after all this time, you're still watching, haven't seen any changes you deem acceptable, don't you think it's time you just give up then? I'm being completely honest with you here. And by the way... life is black and white.

The show wasn't that bad, but my expectations were low anyway. I was surprised. Yes, it looked rough and sloppy in spots, but that's part of the game. Nothing is ever going to be perfect. They all worked hard, worked well together and seemed genuinely excited, about being included in the Tournament. You could definitely tell that Tay was very happy to be there. Her smiles were enough to let you know that. Both her and Anna were the obvious stand-outs of the night. I'm looking forward to Night 2, next Monday.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Garty said:


> Can you seriously not just sit down for 37 minutes, relax and enjoy a f'n wrestling show? It didn't cost you a penny. No one instructed you to watch. No one was waiting to hear from you. Do you really believe, that the issues in particular that you don't like, and/or need changing will ever be changed? I ask because about 2 months from now, AEW celebrates the first anniversary of Dynamite TV. 12 months. 52 TV shows. 52 Online shows. 6 PPV's. Approximately 750,000 - 850,000 TV viewers a week, with their demographic targets always Top 10 and many times, Top 5. If after all this time, you're still watching, haven't seen any changes you deem acceptable, don't you think it's time you just give up then? I'm being completely honest with you here. And by the way... life is black and white.
> 
> The show wasn't that bad, but my expectations were low anyway. I was surprised. Yes, it looked rough and sloppy in spots, but that's part of the game. Nothing is ever going to be perfect. They all worked hard, worked well together and seemed genuinely excited, about being included in the Tournament. You could definitely tell that Tay was very happy to be there. Her smiles were enough to let you know that. Both her and Anna were the obvious stand-outs of the night. I'm looking forward to Night 2, next Monday.


Ah, the classic "Why don't you just stop watching so we can have one opinion on the forum"

Lheurch will respond himself I'm sure but to say nobody was waiting to hear from him is incorrect. All because you don't like his opinions doesn't mean nobody does.

In regards to AEW you're right they do 750-850 thousand TV viewers a week and their demographic is always at least top 10 but if you recall this time last year many people were expecting AEW to be doing double that by now.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Garty said:


> Can you seriously not just sit down for 37 minutes, relax and enjoy a f'n wrestling show? It didn't cost you a penny. No one instructed you to watch. No one was waiting to hear from you. Do you really believe, that the issues in particular that you don't like, and/or need changing will ever be changed? I ask because about 2 months from now, AEW celebrates the first anniversary of Dynamite TV. 12 months. 52 TV shows. 52 Online shows. 6 PPV's. Approximately 750,000 - 850,000 TV viewers a week, with their demographic targets always Top 10 and many times, Top 5. If after all this time, you're still watching, haven't seen any changes you deem acceptable, don't you think it's time you just give up then? I'm being completely honest with you here. And by the way... life is black and white.
> 
> The show wasn't that bad, but my expectations were low anyway. I was surprised. Yes, it looked rough and sloppy in spots, but that's part of the game. Nothing is ever going to be perfect. They all worked hard, worked well together and seemed genuinely excited, about being included in the Tournament. You could definitely tell that Tay was very happy to be there. Her smiles were enough to let you know that. Both her and Anna were the obvious stand-outs of the night. I'm looking forward to Night 2, next Monday.


I have sat down many times and tried to enjoy many things. I can suspend my disbelief quite a bit, but I cannot keep an open mind long enough to have my brain fall out. Most people on here pay for cable/satellite/streaming/PPV so it does cost some money. No one *could* instruct me to watch nor would I ever require or ask anyone to respond. You felt the need to for some reason though.

Serious question. Do you enjoy every single thing about every show or movie you watch? Even with my favorite shows and movies, there is an episode I did not care for, or a character I did not enjoy. That is how just about everything is. So yes, of course I am going to comment on the things a show I mostly like does wrong. What else is the point of living? Do you imagine a world where everyone worships at the alter of AEW and sings its praises without criticism? What a boring world that would be.

Your average numbers are off, but it does not matter. Three million or thirty million people could be watching a week and it would not make your point any stronger. The absolute dumbest shows frequently make the top demo in the US. The Bachelor. Survivor. Shows that have brain dead writers and viewers. So people will watch anything. I want what I like to be successful enough to continue, not cater to everyone. You have to water yourself down in most instances to be #1. There are a few notable exceptions. So I am good with a niche product as long as it lives up to what it promised to be. We have a schizophrenic product that was promised to be a sports-centric product. But we get guys oiling themselves up and ramming their asses in others' faces. No thanks. So of course I am going to fight to get rid of that crap. There is more good than bad, so I want to improve the ratio. Must I like everything on a show to be a fan?

I have honestly never been told, and like in so many posts on here, almost BEGGED to stop watching a product as much as AEW. No content creator would ever say that, only lap dog fans who will praise anything the dear leader throws in the food bowl but cannot take honest criticism.

And life is NOT black and white. If you actually think it is, that really explains everything about your posts. No nuance. No gray. It is either great or it is bad. You must either love AEW or you must hate it. How hard is this to see? There are about fifty books on human psychology and philosophy I would recommend you read to get started.

"Nothing is ever going to be perfect." OK so now you agree with me? Nothing can or will be perfect. So you criticize the bad and praise the good yes? You do not EXCUSE the bad. They all worked hard...would they also like a cookie for their effort? We should let anyone be a wrestler if they want to right? Does not matter if they actually are good or understand the business or anything, just let them in because they are happy and smiling. What business operates that way? The guy who came to hook up power to my new house had no idea how to do it and could not reach the power pole, but man was that guy smiling and positive! At the end of the day you have to be at least decent at what you purport yourself to be good at.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Ah, the classic "Why don't you just stop watching so we can have one opinion on the forum"
> 
> Lheurch will respond himself I'm sure but to say nobody was waiting to hear from him is incorrect. All because you don't like his opinions doesn't mean nobody does.
> 
> In regards to AEW you're right they do 750-850 thousand TV viewers a week and their demographic is always at least top 10 but if you recall this time last year many people were expecting AEW to be doing double that by now.


Actually they were expected to do a lot less but don't let facts get in the way.
How is your booking local promotion? Funny I live in Australia but don't know of any local shows cause you never see them & recent YouTube clips always shows crowds of about 5 ppl but still...


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> You are already giving them too much credit. How does Nyla feel about being forced to team with Cameron...er I am sorry...Ariane? How about WHO IS Ariane? WHO IS Tay Conti? No information or background, but we are supposed to care because...? This is the WWE equivalent of giving people only first names.





RapShepard said:


> While they certainly need to build the women, this probably wasn't the best way with it being out of sight out of mind on YouTube. If they had to do it, do it on TV so your audience gets to see the women and learn more about them.


They use to do that on Dark with Swole & Shanna with those Undesirable to Undeniable segments, and they once did a video package with Sadie Gibbs that aired on the PPVs

Now they don’t even do that anymore. They just expect everyone to know who everyone is because everyone uses the internet or watches WWE tv or watches the indies.

AEW has regressed since then.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Lheurch said:


> I have sat down many times and tried to enjoy many things. I can suspend my disbelief quite a bit, but I cannot keep an open mind long enough to have my brain fall out. Most people on here pay for cable/satellite/streaming/PPV so it does cost some money. No one *could* instruct me to watch nor would I ever require or ask anyone to respond. You felt the need to for some reason though.
> 
> Serious question. Do you enjoy every single thing about every show or movie you watch? Even with my favorite shows and movies, there is an episode I did not care for, or a character I did not enjoy. That is how just about everything is. So yes, of course I am going to comment on the things a show I mostly like does wrong. What else is the point of living? Do you imagine a world where everyone worships at the alter of AEW and sings its praises without criticism? What a boring world that would be.
> 
> ...


*CAUTION: ESSAY AHEAD...*

We're getting into the minutia details of our arguments now? Let's dissect, shall we?

Yes, people pay for cable/internet/phone, but if you're spending money, just so you can watch 4, 40 minute wrestling shows for 3 or 4 weeks on YouTube, then that person is insane. It's still free, no matter how many ways you choose to spin it. I respond to you because I don't have you blocked.. yet. Wasn't it LICC, a page or two back, who said he has nothing further to discuss with you because he thinks your opinions are wrong? How many times should one go back and forth, on an opinion? Twice? Five? Sixteen? Thirty-one?

As a team, Tay and Anna, did very well and worked hard. What's wrong with what I said there? I'll answer that for you. Nothing. The reason you asked if they should "get a cookie too", is because you didn't like it. I didn't praise it, or hold the match up in high-regard, no. I gave my opinion on what I thought of the entire show and more specifically, that match. Yet, you want me to explain how I "excuse the bad?" How am I "excusing" anything? I'm not the one picking apart every facet, of every minute, of every show, as some of you guys do here. Jesus Christ man, as I said in my original post to you, can't you just sit down and enjoy something? Not just wrestling, but enjoy anything? I don't consider your incessant negativity and "smarter than you" attitude towards some users, as something you "enjoy" doing. You do it because it's an ego-trip and a high, when you've "won" an argument (you guys never quit, even if we say okay, you win), proving to yourself and showing the others, that you are indeed right, in what your opinions are and why they're better than ours.

I don't think everything is sunshine and rainbows in AEW. I have never said (other than as a joke in the ratings thread because everyone giggles about it) "AEW is the best thing ever, it's 100% perfect..." You guys like to ask for this quite often, so why don't you go back through my post history and find where I say that. You guys like to put words in people's mouths and assume things, when others say something back to you. I don't talk about certain parts of the show that I don't enjoy. Why? What's the point? Really? You like it, I don't. I like it, you don't. Either way you choose to fall into one or the other, in the end, it's our opinions. Not facts, not truth, not scripture, only our opinions. You cannot debate, an opinion. "Well, I think that this..." and "Well, I say otherwise..." We can agree or disagree with each other's opinions, but that doesn't mean, that I'm right and you're wrong, or you're right and I'm wrong.

How "far" am I off with the numbers, really? 50,000 + or - either way? Again, it's probably minutia. You say you don't want a show that caters to everyone. Huh? It's a wrestling show. Heels-faces, comical-serious, technical-freestyle, airborne-mat, etc. The entire make up of a wrestling show, is exactly that casual buffet-style. "You don't like something... okay, well, how about this, or that...?" You guys have to let go of the, "they promised a sports based product" thing. It's not a thing. Never was, never will. They incorporate wins and losses, along with rankings, to give the viewer a sense of why/who is wrestling each other, this week, or next month. You know, kind of like what every sports league does throughout a season. That's what "sports-based" means. "Based" being the key word there. Both Tony and Cody have commented on it's true meaning. Wrestling is wrestling. I don't think you can change that. You don't like the "oil guy" or the "ass thing". I'm not keen on those either, but realistically, how many times have we actually seen these "misfits" in the past 12 months? Maybe 10 times combined between the two? Spread out over 52 Dynamite shows, 52 DARK shows, 6 PPV's, for a grand total of 110 shows combined. So roughly, one of these "misfits" pop-up every 5-6 weeks? Yeah, it's a non-issue. And what type of "fight" are you taking on? Here on the message boards? From a bullhorn, sitting atop your roof? Making a few phone calls? Protest "the crap", via not watching Dynamite, this, or any other week, going forward? What "fight"? How?

I'm a little confused. No content creator is "begging" you not to watch? I think what you're saying, is that there are fans here (vis-a-vis the content creator) who "blindly" like AEW, but you are in obvious disagreement with some aspects of the company. Is that correct? This goes back to the buffet-style, as noted above. Should Tony Khan call you up and ask you to specifically lay out what you wanted to see that night? What if I don't like it? Should he have called me as well? You interpreting "bad content creator", as "don't watch my show", is a pretty big stretch. Once again, it's your opinion.

I think you need to be reminded of a few things. As I have divulged previously, I do suffer with mental health issues and I also had studied criminology in college. So, I am 100% confident in saying, I know maybe a little more than you (or most), of how the brain and psyche work together. I will say again, life is, black and white. There is no gray. People in gray, have no affiliation to black or white. In the end, it's whats best for the individual, so whatever side they ultimately choose, is still a choice for either black or white. You can't live in the gray.

Yes, nothing is perfect. That's what I said. Can something be better? Sure, but it's still not going to be perfect. Just look at what George Lucas did with Episodes IV, V, VI of his original Star Wars Trilogy over the years. He has tinkered, edited, removed, replaced and changed so much of what he had originally completed. He's never been satisfied with them. Now, a lot of people will say he ruined those films, in doing what he did. I completely agree with that observation, but were the changes made, better or worse, for someone else?

That, like everything else I've said above, is an opinion. Not facts, not truth, not scripture, only our opinions.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

ripcitydisciple said:


> As it seems with everyone else, I want Anna Jay and Tay Conti to win, which I think they will because I believe the finals will be Jay/Tay vs The Nightmare Sisters at All Out and they will win when Allie stabs Brandi in the back and gets her long awaited revenge for Brandi surprising Allie with Kong in the match they were supposed to have against each other.
> 
> Also their will be Tag Team belts for the match because.......
> 
> ...


Finals aren't on all out

They will be on youtube just like the rest of the show is.Its a 4 week tournament 2 weeks for first round,1 week for semis,then last week is finals.

AEW doesn't need womans tag division.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Ah, is this going to be the new thing the loyalists argue? "Well you must care because you're posting about it!".


Obviously - it is a self fulfilling prophecy

you have a feeling, therefore you post / you can‘t have a feeling for something you feel nothing for

example: look at my posts on impact. 2 posts, checked the shows out - didn’t care for it / didn’t post thereafter

that is not caring


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Obviously - it is a self fulfilling prophecy
> 
> you have a feeling, therefore you post / you can‘t have a feeling for something you feel nothing for
> 
> ...


Yeah if you didnt care why would you waste the time posting an opinion on something you don't care about?

I think grandpa chips mind is starting to slip lol.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Pippen94 said:


> Actually they were expected to do a lot less but don't let facts get in the way.
> How is your booking local promotion? Funny I live in Australia but don't know of any local shows cause you never see them & recent YouTube clips always shows crowds of about 5 ppl but still...


Well, where do you live? (General area not city)

I'm not going to argue that Australian Wrestling is this big draw and it definitely wouldn't be for someone such as yourself who watches AEW and sees crowds of thousands but I'd say most local federations average about 100-200 people for events in cities with the larger companies sometimes doing as many as 300-500. You are correct that some other companies do indeed draw double digit attendances, as a matter of fact the saddest sight I've seen in Australian Wrestling was Ultimo Dragon the Japanese junior heavyweight legend wrestling in front of 50 people in a half filled community hall filled mainly with hardcore Aussie Wrestling fans, other wrestlers and friends/family of the wrestlers on the show.






If you genuinely want a nudge in the right direction for a good local independent to support reply with your state and I'll give you some suggestions on who to check out via PM so we don't take this off topic further. Australian Wrestling could really use a television deal (Even if it's a small one) to reach people such as yourself who are open to going on YouTube and doing a search but can't find out how to regularly support the events.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Interesting to me that Rachel Ellering is being used to job on DARK (Vs Penelope Ford this Tuesday) rather than being used as an outsider name in the tournament. Makes me think that in the very least there will be no previous DARK enhancement women being included in the tournament. 

Abadon and Swole are almost certainly going to be included. Probably on separate teams. Given we know Ivelisse/Diamante already it still means we have one totally wildcard team.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Ah, is this going to be the new thing the loyalists argue? "Well you must care because you're posting about it!".
> 
> You've known us long enough to know that we comment on most things whether good, bad or indifferent in AEW. It doesn't mean we necessarily care about all of this content. Also, my point wasn't that nobody cares about it enough to tune in my argument was that AEW never gives us a reason to care about the talents they are featuring.
> 
> ...



i just wanna know whos idea it was


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Tell you what I wouldnt be taking Madusa to Trombone central these days


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292596519535878146
No surprise here. 

Leva/Abadon, Swole/Rebel and ???

Assume Diamante/Ivelisse win it will also be interesting which side they're put on - Vs Nightmare Sisters or Vs Taynara and Anna Jay


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292596519535878146
> No surprise here.
> 
> Leva/Abadon, Swole/Rebel and ???
> ...


Yeah we already knew Ivelisse and Diamante was a team.Brandi has been teasing another unknown entrant to the tourney I wonder who it could be.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Yeah we already knew Ivelisse and Diamante was a team.Brandi has been teasing another unknown entrant to the tourney I wonder who it could be.


Hoping beyond hope it's Thunder Rosa. With Ariene showing up it could be anybody though. Does Summer Rae still wrestle?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

They really need to stop having the other person stand just off camera making these pairings seem planned.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Hoping beyond hope it's Thunder Rosa. With Ariene showing up it could be anybody though. Does Summer Rae still wrestle?


Rosa is still under contract though I doubt she could appear but who knows?I'm genuinely interested but I'm not getting my Hope's up lol.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TTCT has over 500k of views a week later

wonder if they’ll keep it up

i think i might watch again


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> TTCT has over 500k of views a week later
> 
> wonder if they’ll keep it up
> 
> i think i might watch again


I'm definetly watching through the rest of the deadly draw.The format was done nicely how matches are broken up with interviews and such.

I'm really digging 3 nights In a row of AEW.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

This on tonight ?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> I'm definetly watching through the rest of the deadly draw.The format was done nicely how matches are broken up with interviews and such.
> 
> I'm really digging 3 nights In a row of AEW.


throw in a bit of BTE and Sammy’s vlog and the first half of the week is sorted


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Aedubya said:


> This on tonight ?


yup - around 12 UK time on their youtube\
watch of 30min delay and skip the shit you don’t like


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Hoping beyond hope it's Thunder Rosa. With Ariene showing up it could be anybody though. Does Summer Rae still wrestle?


Read the other day that Thunder Rosa was still under contract unfortunately. I was really hoping for her too. Hopefully once the contract runs out though, AEW makes a move on her.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292853213599641601
Dasha Kuret and Rachel Ellering - nobody saw Dasha coming but she has spoken very recently about wanting to wrestle. Very interesting in seeing how she looks in the ring as she was a PC developmental and they cut bait on her rather quickly given how comfortable she is on the mic. She has a helluva athletic background though. 

Weird Ellering was announced to be on DARK before this match. Does she job back-to back nights? She's facing Penelope Ford on DARK, so Ford is likely winning right? Or does Ellering get a quick push and wins both nights? Can't see her winning tonight and losing to Ford.

I thought for sure when Dasha was so excited that she was going to draw Abadon. Remaining teams will likely include Swole and Abadon, with Bates and Rebel only other rostered available women. 

I'd bet Dasha and Rachel win and advance against Nightmare Sisters and La Sicaria (Ivelisse/Diamante) advance to face TayJay. 

Swole's team will lose because she already has a program with Britt. Probably teams with Rebel. Abadon/Leva would lose because Leva too freaked out to go near Abadon to tag her in or something. So Swole/Rebel vs Ellering/Dasha and La Sicaria vs Leva/Abadon is my guesses for tonight.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

So who will be the 2 other teams ?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Dasha was originally signed to NXT as a wrestler and did some live events before getting hurt. I'm actually looking forward to seeing how she does.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Dasha also recently competed on The Rock's Titan Games.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

Love me some Dasha. I've never seen her wrestle before so this should be interesting. I don't expect much but I'm looking forward to watching it.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Seeing dasha in the ring sounds as exciting to me as watching paint dry.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Rosa is still under contract though I doubt she could appear but who knows?I'm genuinely interested but I'm not getting my Hope's up lol.



I think anyone is allowed to leave the NWA if they choose.They dont get paid when they dont work so its a type of contract you can walk away from in this sitation. As you can see we already have a few NWA people in AEW

No way she has a different contract than Starks did in nwa


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Oracle said:


> Seeing dasha in the ring sounds as exciting to me as watching paint dry.


Good. Don't watch.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

O
[QUOTE="DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Good. Don't watch.


Yeah, I don't get it. Anytime Dasha is on TV it's a good thing. She's so damn hot! I couldn't care less if she knows how to wrestle or not. It's Dasha! That's worth watching in itself!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I didn’t know Dasha was a wrestler. She’s definitely got the build for it, I always thought her arms and legs had to be that huge for a reason, but I thought she was just a workout junkie.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292853213599641601
> Dasha Kuret and Rachel Ellering - nobody saw Dasha coming but she has spoken very recently about wanting to wrestle. Very interesting in seeing how she looks in the ring as she was a PC developmental and they cut bait on her rather quickly given how comfortable she is on the mic. She has a helluva athletic background though.
> 
> Weird Ellering was announced to be on DARK before this match. Does she job back-to back nights? She's facing Penelope Ford on DARK, so Ford is likely winning right? Or does Ellering get a quick push and wins both nights? Can't see her winning tonight and losing to Ford.
> ...


Yeah, this did come out of nowhere, but I think that AEW is only going to use her for a very short period of time, to try and cash-in off of her credible appearance on Titan Games. More new eyes on the product, the better it is for AEW, so why not try it out on a program where it's experimenting/learning how to move the Women's Division forward anyway. How long she wrestles in the ring, as opposed to just being a ring announcer, obviously remains to be seen.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> I think anyone is allowed to leave the NWA if they choose.They dont get paid when they dont work so its a type of contract you can walk away from in this sitation. As you can see we already have a few NWA people in AEW
> 
> No way she has a different contract than Starks did in nwa


NWA has only a few actually contracted wrestlers like Aldis and I believe Rosa is on a similar exclusive contact.


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

Thunder Rosa isn't anything special. I saw her a couple times on the NWA shows. Not that big on Ivelisse, either.

Hey, I wonder what happened to your buddy elidrakefan. Is he gone for good?


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

Id like to see some sort of Alien team. Go big on characters for each team.

Nightmare Sisters.
MegaHeels (Who dont get along! Nyla n Britt w/Vickie and Reba as an unstable stable)
Puerto Ricans (Evalisse n Diamante)
Big Swole talking Dasha into wrestling might work as a babyface team?
Get a jobber in with the Librarians, where Peter Avalon gives 'coaching advice' that costs them every match. Make a joke of how he can 'read' the tone of a match, since he has a thing with crap jokes...

Maybe Yuka/Riho and Emi as a Japanese team, making a Japanese stable with the current champ, to take on the MegaHeels as a feud when the travel restrictions lift?


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Double post


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292854469726597121
Hell, I guess this could go either way but hoping fir Ivie and Diamante win.

Remaining match likely has Swole's team winning.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Finals should be Ivelisse/Diamante vs Anna Jay/Tay Conti for sure.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

I think there must be a surprise for the last 2 teams


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

So of the six "random teams", four would have likely teamed together (or could have explained their teaming together). Nightmare Sisters cheated to team, Las Sicaria liked the idea of teaming, Dasha and Ellering liked teaming up and TayJay already getting on well enough that it could have been storylined. 

So Mel/Penelope Ford and Nyla/Ariene only two that have no long term teaming appeal. Lottery aspect seemingly just to protect Nyla so far.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Wow the rest of the teams fucking suck.

Tay Jay and nightmare sisters is obviously the final


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Nicole Savoy teaming with big swole


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Yes to Nicole Savoy, hell to the goddamn fucking No to Rache Chanel.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow, this team is the drizzling shits. Rache Chanel must be related to an EVP. 

Big Swole and Nicole Savoy is a damn good team and could be finalists BUT L'il Swole needs a better name.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

El Hammerstone said:


> Yes to Nicole Savoy, hell to the goddamn fucking No to Rache Chanel.


She's just here to job


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

So Savoy is submission type wrestler ?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> She's just here to job


Issue being she's not good enough to be a jobber. Savoy had to lead her around all those subs for example.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> She's just here to job


They'd hire her if they were serious about the division.

Edit: It occurred to me you were probably referring to Chanel, but even still, she's putridly bad.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Could Leva be worse that Rache? She runs the ropes so slowly, and her timing is all off. Explains why they put these two in with a vet such as Savoy.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Could Leva be worse that Rache? She runs the ropes so slowly, and her timing is all off. Explains why they put these two in with a vet such as Savoy.


Leva gained her audience through her various cosplays, certainly not what she does in the ring.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Headbutt to the boobs - huh.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Ellering took a lot of weight after her injury.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Rache Chanel tried her best, but that’s that.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Dasha straight back to the broadcast booth.

please and thanks


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Might have been the 2nd match of Dasha career, not bad at all.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

At least the right teams went over.

Also, please don't tell me they're going to bring Nicole in as Lil' Swole, ugh.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> Ellering took a lot of weight after her injury.


Assuming she lives with Chris Hero, I mean that is a man who loves his food to the detriment of his whole career. She could use better gear in the future. 

Dasha has some flash, but needs a lot of work but I think she should keep wrestling as there is a basis there and she's very likable. She sells pretty well, and has some flash moves it's being in the right place for set-ups and transitions between her flash spots where her greenness was showing. Somebody botched the interference kick to the back on the ropes. Bit botchy at the end, covered a bit with camera cuts.

Dasha should go to QT Marshall's school to get regular in-ring work in.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

If we are juste ranking the women of AEW by potential, Dasha is near the top.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Assuming she lives with Chris Hero, I mean that is a man who loves his food to the detriment of his whole career. She could use better gear in the future.
> 
> Dasha has some flash, but needs a lot of work but I think she should keep wrestling as there is a basis there and she's very likable. She sells pretty well, and has some flash moves it's being in the right place for set-ups and transitions between her flash spots. Somebody botched the interference kick to the back on the ropes. Bit botchy at the end, covered a bit with camera cuts.


I think it was Dasha 2nd match ever, not too bad.

I think she can really become a really good wrestler, she have all the tools.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Nicole Savoy (Lil Swole) should definitely be someone you should get after this tournament. In the little she did she looked better than half of their women's division already and this division needs women who can work.

Chanel & Leva were, predictably, not great.

Dasha (damn) was fine with someone with so little experience. Needs more work obviously, but maybe she has a future. Ellering was fine too but her problem has always been that she doesn't offer much more than being a decent wrestler. And Ivelisse and Diamante worked well together.

Both matches felt like exhibition matches in a way, but if there's anything this tournament has shown is that they should get Tay Conti and Nicole Savoy as well as Ivelisse and Diamante.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Hello fellow AEW fans hope you enjoyed night 2 of the DEADLY DRAW.I'm going to give my thoughts on tonight's show so let's get right to it.


The show intro video and music is pretty good I like it.Big swole drawing segment was cringey but who is lil swole??apparently they've teamed before so interesting.Gotta say Big & Lil Swole put off New Day vibes to me lol.....all they are missing are pancakes lol.Oh sweet god no!!!! Leva Bates is teamed with Trash chanel.

Leva giving Rache a fashion book lol should been a wrestling 101 book.Lil swole is pretty good definetly a welcomed addition to AEW.Leva is gorgeous and has some good offensive skills and sells well but her timing is off she still needs some work get her in nitemare factory please.Haha big swole has to carry off lil swole to cool her down.Is chanel using a comb????Chanel is still very bad but she is better tonight fir what its worth. (not much at all)I like the swoles finisher but the cringey dancing......yeah all they missing are pancakes lol.Match was decent


Ivelisse & Diamante vs Dasha & Rachel Ellering

Ellering has a good look and some charisma she is a good size girl. Queen of strong smile lol nice.Dasha is very attractive and very fit let's see what shes got.Ivelisse & Diamante look good together and both have sweet songs.

Dasha is definetly inexperienced but has some raw talent good to see.Ellering looks good solid skill and sells well she is a welcomed addition to the roster. Ivelisse looking much smoother tonight versus her debut vs Diamante good to see.Diamante is great they work together as a tag.Dasha is not bad at all for her limited experience she should go to nitemare factory I think she could be a good talent with refinement. Nice win and finisher for Ivelisse & Diamante match was pretty good.


Marvez interviews

Big & Lil Swole are cringey as fuck but fit together for sure. Dasha isn't bad on the mic she could be something if they build her up,hope she gets more opportunities.Ivelisse & Diamante had a good primo they are a solid team.


Overall the matches weren't bangers they were just ok at best tbh.It was definetly a dropoff from last weeks episode.The right teams won setting up good matches talent wise so that's nice,and you really don't know what they are doing with the storylines.I guarantee there will be a twist or two along the way and perhaps some more surprise appearances.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Fun little night - as always watched on delay and skipped when i got bored (which is normally about half of women’s matches)

thoughts:


Hire Savoy (l’il Swole) / she wrestles that tekkers style i love and looked great
Big swole is getting much better
Rachel had a nice knee in the corner / that is about it


Dasha has top babyface written all over her. Just naturally likeable
Rachel looked great, real potential. Especially with first match back
right ladies won / Ivelisse and Diamante looks the business. Real mean streak


----------



## Purple Haze (Sep 30, 2019)

AEW was right on keeping this out of Dynamite. 
The second match was decent, but the first isn't worth watching.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Signing Tay, Diamante, Ivelisse and Lil Swole could be the shot in the arm the women's division needs. Sign them ASAP. 

It's a shame ivelisse/Diamante v Anna/Tay is the SF instead of the final.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

taker1986 said:


> Signing Tay, Diamante, Ivelisse and Lil Swole could be the shot in the arm the women's division needs. Sign them ASAP.
> 
> It's a shame ivelisse/Diamante v Anna/Tay is the SF instead of the final.


Just please don't bill her officially as Lil Swole; if Big Swole wants to playfully refer to her that way then fine, but let her be Nicole Savoy.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Ivelisse/Diamante worked well as a team. 

They need to sign Savoy and Ellering if they can.

Dasha was, not bad, for how super-green she is in the ring.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

I really liked what I saw of Savoy today. I hope they sign (in order of preference) Tay, Diamanté, Ivelisse and Savoy.

A women’s division with Britt Baker, Hikaru Shida, Riho, Yuka Sakazaki, Penelope Ford, Nyla Rose, Big Swole, Kris Statlander, Bea Priestley, Abadon, Sadie Gibbs, Tay Conti, Anna Jay, Ivelisse, Diamanté, Allie, Brandi, Leva Bates, Dasha and Nicole Savoy would be pretty solid.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

sjm76 said:


> Thunder Rosa isn't anything special. I saw her a couple times on the NWA shows. Not that big on Ivelisse, either.
> 
> Hey, I wonder what happened to your buddy elidrakefan. Is he gone for good?


Thunder Rosa is not special? lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Seems like Thunder Rosa never would’ve been possible

she’s just launched the ‘weekly ppv’s‘ with NWA and her own promotion

definitely seems like she wants to be a promoter


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

One of the Stupidest moves by AEW now is hiring one of the best female indy talent out there (Nicole Savoy) annd giving her that HORRIBLE name.
Nah, f that, I'm not ok with having Nicole Savoy come in and getting called "Lil Swole". What a trajedy. Stop it, end this before it gets more serious and give her a decent name.
She looked good in her debut showcasing her technical abilities and throwing some nice suplexes. But please FFS change the name. Big Swole is horrible, one of the worst wrestlers in AEW getting TV time.



El Hammerstone said:


> Just please don't bill her officially as Lil Swole; if Big Swole wants to playfully refer to her that way then fine, but let her be Nicole Savoy.


People should be outraged about this. She'll never reach half the success she can with this name. Absolute sabotage.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Definition of Technician said:


> One of the Stupidest moves by AEW now is hiring one of the best female indy talent out there (Nicole Savoy) annd giving her that HORRIBLE name.
> Nah, f that, I'm not ok with having Nicole Savoy come in and getting called "Lil Swole". What a trajedy. Stop it, end this before it gets more serious and give her a decent name.
> She looked good in her debut showcasing her technical abilities and throwing some nice suplexes. But please FFS change the name. Big Swole is horrible, one of the worst wrestlers in AEW getting TV time.


that is what they called themselves in shimmer and when they’re tagging

AEW doesn’t call people jack shit

tweet Savoy about that


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> that is what they called themselves in shimmer and when they’re tagging
> 
> AEW doesn’t call people jack shit
> 
> tweet Savoy about that


She was known as Nicole Savoy in SHIMMER first, is she gona be Lil Swole only when teaming with Big Swole? wtf is that, and yeah i'll tweet at her, AEW should have never approved this.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

The Definition of Technician said:


> She was known as Nicole Savoy in SHIMMER first, is she gona be Lil Swole only when teaming with Big Swole? wtf is that, and yeah i'll tweet at her, AEW should have never approved this.


Don't tweet over that - leave ppl be


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Pippen94 said:


> Don't tweet over that - leave ppl be


 I don't have twitter anymore lmao. But I was thinking of making a new one to tweet at wrestling and some news stuff only. But, I would say it very passive aggressively that Savoy was much better name that lil Swole and why the change..


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

How the fuck is Rache Chanel still getting screen time? Whose nudes does she have? 

Also Lil Swole is both bigger and more swole than Big Swole. This match is fucking putrid and everyone involved needs to go wrestle in a fucking barn yard in front of ten people or something


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Lil Swole is a solid wrestler but man her name sounds like something you'd give a midget version of a wrestler.

Like Lil Vader, Lil Mankind, Lil Goldust.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

I just don't get why they're half assing this. It didn't need to happen at all yet. So why bother putting 16 competitors in a tournament when they could have just used the 8 wrestlers that can slightly hold their own? I don't get this company sometimes


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Yall are overreacting a lot to the Lil' Swole name. It works and makes sense. Also, it seems like something she came up with. Her and Big Swole have chemistry and history. Let them rock.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

So out of the eight "random" teams five would have chosen to team together. Nightmare Sisters, TayJay, Sicarias, Dasha/Rachel Ellering, Big Swole/Savoy with only Leva/Chanel, Nyla/Ariene and Mel/Ford the "weird" teams. Nyla could have had to settle for a DARK jobber with nobody else wanting to team with her (and Vickie), Ariene and Ford would have made enough sense and then have Mel and Leva.

Having it a lottery and the so many teams ending up with the partner they would have chosen was insulting.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I don't have twitter anymore lmao. But I was thinking of making a new one to tweet at wrestling and some news stuff only. But, I would say it very passive aggressively that Savoy was much better name that lil Swole and why the change..


Lol - do it!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> So out of the eight "random" teams five would have chosen to team together. Nightmare Sisters, TayJay, Sicarias, Dasha/Rachel Ellering, Big Swole/Savoy with only Leva/Chanel, Nyla/Ariene and Mel/Ford the "weird" teams. Nyla could have had to settle for a DARK jobber with nobody else wanting to team with her (and Vickie), Ariene and Ford would have made enough sense and then have Mel and Leva.
> 
> Having it a lottery and the so many teams ending up with the partner they would have chosen was insulting.


It was all random, honest


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> So out of the eight "random" teams five would have chosen to team together. Nightmare Sisters, TayJay, Sicarias, Dasha/Rachel Ellering, Big Swole/Savoy with only Leva/Chanel, Nyla/Ariene and Mel/Ford the "weird" teams. Nyla could have had to settle for a DARK jobber with nobody else wanting to team with her (and Vickie), Ariene and Ford would have made enough sense and then have Mel and Leva.
> 
> Having it a lottery and the so many teams ending up with the partner they would have chosen was insulting.


Keep in mind, Brandi showed how easy it was to cheat and no one was really policing it

I think Ellering should add some Road Warriors moves into her moveset. Power Slam, flying clothesline, dropkick on the outside etc.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> I just don't get why they're half assing this. It didn't need to happen at all yet. So why bother putting 16 competitors in a tournament when they could have just used the 8 wrestlers that can slightly hold their own? I don't get this company sometimes


Just think of it as a random episode of Dark for women, doesn't hurt anything even though there's been a lot of terrible in it, if they were doing this on Dynamite I would have a big problem though. I didn't even watch the Chanel/Swole match.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

El Hammerstone said:


> Just please don't bill her officially as Lil Swole; if Big Swole wants to playfully refer to her that way then fine, but let her be Nicole Savoy.


Yeah she should go by Nicole Savoy for sure, going by Lil Swole gives off an inferior vibe straight away. Hopefully she gets signed anyway.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Jazminator said:


> I really liked what I saw of Savoy today. I hope they sign (in order of preference) Tay, Diamanté, Ivelisse and Savoy.
> 
> A women’s division with Britt Baker, Hikaru Shida, Riho, Yuka Sakazaki, Penelope Ford, Nyla Rose, Big Swole, Kris Statlander, Bea Priestley, Abadon, Sadie Gibbs, Tay Conti, Anna Jay, Ivelisse, Diamanté, Allie, Brandi, Leva Bates, Dasha and Nicole Savoy would be pretty solid.


Honestly, the women's division can be incredibly strong and up there as one of the best within 12 months. That's a very impressive roster and most of them are under 30 as well. 

Signing Tay, Diamante, Ivelisse and Savoy would be a huge shot in the arm for the division, them plus anna and Abadon can all have decent feuds/Matches with Shida, Britt, Nyla, Penelope and Swole. Then once the likes of Riho, Yuka, Bea, Statlander and Shanna return that opens up an entire new set of possibilities since Anna, Tay, Diamante, Ivelisse and Abadon have yet to interact with any of them.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Yeah, the name Lil Swole is terrible, I guess it's for the gimmick that she's sort of Big Swole's little sister, and that's why we got the awkward bit with BW fireman lifting LS back to her corner. 

Bless Leva's little cotton socks, but that was really not good, she out greened the gal from Paris and Dasha. If Leva's going to be allowed in the ring let her cover up her shortcomings with character work and gimmicks.

Speaking of Dasha, I really liked her look - powerful and athletic. There was some really good selling from her while Evalisse and Diamante isolated her. Impressive for only her second match, AEW might have something here.


----------



## RasslinJonny (Aug 9, 2020)

I thought the first episode was somewhat meh but really liked the second one in terms of in ring action. Big and Lil Swole looked like they were having so much fun with the characters they were portraying, especially in their interview at the end with Marvez. I laughed out loud when Big dragged Lil away from beating up on the opponent outside. I mean its silly but I found it just so fun.

I presume Ellering will lose tonight on Dark to the regular AEW'er, in Penelope Ford, but I am a big fan of how strong she looked in her loss. She took almost no offense, and it just looked like Ivelisse and Diamante picked on the less experienced wrestler without ever really defeating Ellering in any meaningful way.

I am shocked that Nyla Rose is out, I expected her to go through pretty far, but I suppose that with Vickie by her side, she did not really need this torunament. In any event, she can "blame" the loss on her partner, so this does not hurt her too badly.

I am excited to see more from Jay and Conti. I wonder if the Dark Order will play any role in this tournament. I kind of hope not; let Jay and Conti show their stuff without distractions because based on their first match, they seem to have some really great stuff.

I really hope nightmare sisters do not win. They have a story, I don't particularly care to see Brandi wrestle more when there are so many other fantastically talented performers. Let them have a falling out or whatever, let Brandi do what she does best (talk) and let someone else develop a story out of this tournament. I am intrigued to see where this Nightmare Sisters story goes exactly and how QT and Dustin will be tied into it (perhaps a match between each other at some point? Mixed tag?) but anyways, let it be separate from this tournament. It does not really help to highlight the best wrestlers in the tournament and in my mind, this tournament should be about highlighting great wrestling. If it was meant to be primarily story driven, it should definitely have been on Dynamite or at least Dark (well, I think it should be there anyways, but given that it is _not, _all the more reason to make it a bit less story driven and more wrestling driven).


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

OMG, that Rache Chanel match made the Nightmare Sisters match look like Arn and Tully V the Midnights 😂 

I hope Jay and Conti V Ivelisse and Diamante for the final it has the ability to show the division has talent


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mercian said:


> OMG, that Rache Chanel match made the Nightmare Sisters match look like Arn and Tully V the Midnights 😂
> 
> I hope Jay and Conti V Ivelisse and Diamante for the final it has the ability to show the division has talent


They’re facing each other next week so the finals will probably be Ivelisse and Diamante vs Allie and Brandi with the latinas hopefully going over


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm not on the "hate Brandi" train nearly as much as many. But having her win this tournament would be very stupid from a PR perspective.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

An AEW division with:

*Shida
*Nyla
*Britt
*Swole
*Ivelisse
*Diamante
*Jay
*Savoy
*Tay
*Statlander when she's back
*Bea when she's back
*Riho when she's back
*etc.

Could honestly be a strong one, or at least a more presentable one. Thing is though you have to put effort into. AEW has put effort into here and there, whether it be Riho's TV title defenses against Nyla or Statlander, or (sadly) the Nightmare Collective. But no matter how much talent you have, the effort to book the women in prominent positions has to be there or else it won't matter.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

taker1986 said:


> Yeah she should go by Nicole Savoy for sure, going by Lil Swole gives off an inferior vibe straight away. Hopefully she gets signed anyway.


If they're going to keep the "lil' swole" nickname, I'd rather have it as "lil' swole Nicole", but even that doesn't sit right. So...?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

A list of unsigned or AEW signed female wrestlers who are better than Rache Chanel and would have been better options for this tournament
Abadon
Shanna
Skyler Moore
Allysin Kay
Kamilla Kaine
Marti Belle
Thunder Rosa
Ashley Vox
Cheerleader Melissa
Kimber Lee
Solo Darling
Alex Gracia
Allie Recks
Amber Nova
Ava Everett
Bianca Carelli
Cali Young
Cassandra Golden
Dani Jordyn
Delilah Doom
Elayna Black
Lindsay Snow
Faye Jackson
Gisele Shaw
Hyan
Harlow O'Hara
Jenna Van Muscles
Karissa Rivera
Kenzie Paige
KiLynn King
Lara Aslan
Leyla Hirsch
Madi Wrenkowski
Rebel Kel
Red Velvet
Sara Dox
Vipress
Seliziya Sparx
La Hiedra
Lady Shani
Ashley and Steffanie Manukainiu
Miranda Gordy
Sawyer Wreck


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> A list of unsigned or AEW signed female wrestlers who are better than Rache Chanel and would have been better options for this tournament
> Abadon
> Shanna
> Skyler Moore
> ...


Better than Rache? Can I throw my mother in there?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

El Hammerstone said:


> Better than Rache? Can I throw my mother in there?


That gimmick is already being used on Dynamite. Do you have a broomstick that we could borrow?


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> That gimmick is already being used on Dynamite. Do you have a broomstick that we could borrow?


touche


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> A list of unsigned or AEW signed female wrestlers who are better than Rache Chanel and would have been better options for this tournament
> Abadon
> Shanna
> Skyler Moore
> ...


Who are all of these women lol where did you get this list? They on NWA and Impact? I only recognize Thunder Rosa, who is actually still under contract, and Red Velvet, who would have been a great replacement for Rache. Shanna can’t get into the country. If the rest of the women are any good though then yeah anyone would have been better than Rache.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Who are all of these women lol where did you get this list? They on NWA and Impact? I only recognize Thunder Rosa, who is actually still under contract, and Red Velvet, who would have been a great replacement for Rache. Shanna can’t get into the country. If the rest of the women are any good though then yeah anyone would have been better than Rache.


They're all American independent wrestlers, although Lady Shani and La Hiedra are Mexican so probably couldn't get in either. My point is there's hundreds of available talent that would love the opportunity and be better options than Rache Chanel, who AEW continue to shove onto the show despite her obvious deficiencies


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> They're all American independent wrestlers, although Lady Shani and La Hiedra are Mexican so probably couldn't get in either. My point is there's hundreds of available talent that would love the opportunity and be better options than Rache Chanel, who AEW continue to shove onto the show despite her obvious deficiencies


I'm always down for better women's wrestling if it's out there, who would you recommend checking out on the list?


----------



## ShiningStar (Jun 20, 2016)

Rache Chanel is fine as a comedy jobber who can eat pin's in a short match. Don't get the hate for her in the spot she was in


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

ShiningStar said:


> Rache Chanel is fine as a comedy jobber who can eat pin's in a short match. Don't get the hate for her in the spot she was in


Because she's god awful and makes whoever she's in the ring with look much worse than they actually are; not a good quality for a jobber to have.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Chanel is probably the worst wrestler ive ever seen


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I'm always down for better women's wrestling if it's out there, who would you recommend checking out on the list?


Some of them are just beginning so they're not great at the moment but are seen as the future. Kamilla Kaine, Alex Gracia, Elayna Black, Gisele Shaw, Hyan and Leyla Hirsch are probably the pick of the bunch. Add to that the wrestlers available internationally such as Steph DeLander, Kellyanne English, Giulia (Literally anyone from STARDOM), Alexxis Falcon, Chakara, Mariah May, Millie McKenzie, Zoe Lucas. There's simply no excuse to be showcasing someone like Rache Chanel in any promotion, let alone AEW.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> that is what they called themselves in shimmer and when they’re tagging
> 
> AEW doesn’t call people jack shit
> 
> tweet Savoy about that


Must. Defend. AEW.

AEW as an international promotion certainly has the stroke to say "Nah, that name isn't what we want. Lets change it". They've decided not to therefore it's on AEW.



Cult03 said:


> I just don't get why they're half assing this. It didn't need to happen at all yet. So why bother putting 16 competitors in a tournament when they could have just used the 8 wrestlers that can slightly hold their own? I don't get this company sometimes


Because they don't know what they're doing. The occasional glimpse of greatness doesn't excuse AEW from all the bad stuff they throw out there weekly.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Must. Defend. AEW.
> 
> AEW as an international promotion certainly has the stroke to say "Nah, that name isn't what we want. Lets change it". They've decided not to therefore it's on AEW.
> 
> ...


they let them choose who they want to be - there is precedent for it

should I not point out the logic?

ps> lol... what are you doing on the thread of the AEW womens tournament YOUTUBE show mate? Impact was on last night, NWA has their weekly PPVs - there must be 1m things you are more interested in talking about

unless..... Must. Drag. AEW. ?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> they let them choose who they want to be - there is precedent for it
> 
> should I not point out the logic?
> 
> ...


Does NWA have weekly PPV's now? I hadn't seen anything about that. Thanks for the heads up.

As for Impact, they've started to lose me with the insufferable amount of comedy they've put on their TV show but that's a discussion for another thread in a different section of this forum. I watch them on delay during my Thursday night shifts though (Tomorrow night for me)


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

When did NWA start weekly PPVs?
Sounds like it would be disastrous


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Stating the obvious brandi and allie are winning to TRY and put them over, well it's not going to work, EVER!!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Does NWA have weekly PPV's now? I hadn't seen anything about that. Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> As for Impact, they've started to lose me with the insufferable amount of comedy they've put on their TV show but that's a discussion for another thread in a different section of this forum. I watch them on delay during my Thursday night shifts though (Tomorrow night for me)


ah - understandable

yeah mate, NWA and Thunder Rosa is doing a combined effort - looks interesting if they get the price right

should be on FITE i think


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Aedubya said:


> When did NWA start weekly PPVs?
> Sounds like it would be disastrous


starting from end of this month i think


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> Some of them are just beginning so they're not great at the moment but are seen as the future. Kamilla Kaine, Alex Gracia, Elayna Black, Gisele Shaw, Hyan and Leyla Hirsch are probably the pick of the bunch. Add to that the wrestlers available internationally such as Steph DeLander, Kellyanne English, Giulia (Literally anyone from STARDOM), Alexxis Falcon, Chakara, Mariah May, Millie McKenzie, Zoe Lucas. There's simply no excuse to be showcasing someone like Rache Chanel in any promotion, let alone AEW.


I’ll definitely check some of them you listed here out.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Gotta admit I've lost interest in this already, was hoping they would deliver some exciting talented acts for the teams for this past Monday show but instead got some underwhelming acts that can barely wrestle


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I’ll definitely check some of them you listed here out.


There is some youth on that list as well. Millie McKenzie and Chakara are only 20 years of age, Elayna Black 19, and Rok-C 18; and these are just the ones I know of.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Brandi really is going to win this stupid shit...


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Oracle said:


> Brandi really is going to win this stupid shit...


Better than Big Swole and L'il Swole - they're wholly obnoxious now. I hope Nicole Savoy isn't hired because of how gawd awful she is with Swole, and makes Swole unbearable as well.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think the division would look decent if they hired Ivelisse, Diamante, Tay Conti and Lil Swole (but changed her name)

I dunno if any of these girls are hired yet.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Rats. I was really rooting for Tay Jay to win the whole thing. I hope AEW still signs Tay Conti. She’s proven that she has the personality, look and skills to contribute to the women’s division.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Those matches are rough...
Some of you really cried because this wasn't on dynamite ?


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Oracle said:


> Brandi really is going to win this stupid shit...


I was thinking the same thing as soon as Tay and Jay lost lol.I can also see maybe Eddie Kingston interfering getting Ive & Diamante the win and recruiting them as either him being their manager or a new LAX type stable.Eventually leading to Santana & Ortiz splitting from IC and joining as well.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> Those matches are rough...
> Some of you really cried because this wasn't on dynamite ?


Some of us cried that it wasn't on TV and the matches were bad. AEW could've done 100 times better with this tournament and made it a thing on Dynamite but they don't care enough to do that.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Oracle said:


> Brandi really is going to win this stupid shit...


Said that the moment they announced she was in it..


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Surprised that Anna Jay is not facing Brandi/Allie since it would go with the Dark Order vs The Elite storyline right now


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Tonight was meh.The action was decent but still alot to be desired girls were very telegraphed and the refs were counting when peoples shoulders were off the ground.....cmon man lol

Ana Jay still super green only 11 months in the biz but that tells you she's got potential and the Conti girl hopefully gets signed bright future for her too.

Ivelisse and Diamante are both awesome pretty sure Diamante is signed but they need to officially add ivelisse too.Both are welcomed additions to the roster.

Big and lil swole.....I fucking told you guys all they are missing is pancakes LMFAO they are AEWs New Day.Over the top,annoying,obnoxious,hard to watch acting and characters.....but solid in ring.Lil swole needs a new name shes not swole and actually bigger then big swole(height wise)but aside from that she is good and needs to be signed.

Allie & Brandie are a decent team,Brandi is a better heel/Diva character then before but she is still green for sure and has to work on timing but she fine tho lol.Allie is great,she's smoking hot and has good skill and character work never bad when shes on the screen.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

Brandi acting heelish. She's turning at a big show rate...


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Mutant God said:


> Surprised that Anna Jay is not facing Brandi/Allie since it would go with the Dark Order vs The Elite storyline right now


Exactly 

I was thinking though how on commentary they kept mentioning how she said she hasn't officially joined yet.Perhaps this loss will be the motivator to embrace them.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Tay Conti & Anna Jay are great looking team


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

That 2nd match was a really good match, all 4 girls brought it, Tay especially, man I really hope she's signed. 

I'm really pulling for Diamante/Ivelisse in the final. I really don't want the Nightmare sisters winning this it defeats the purpose of this entire tournament and makes it about her.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Exactly
> 
> I was thinking though how on commentary they kept mentioning how she said she hasn't officially joined yet.Perhaps this loss will be the motivator to embrace them.


Yeah perhaps, I can see that logic, although if they were going with that narrative they probably should've had anna take the pin instead of Tay, Anna has looked pretty strong during this, getting the pin in the QF and not being pinned in this match.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Ivelisse is known to work a stiffer style and her heat in the industry in part comes from continuing to work over a legit injured bodypart of Tessa Blanchard when Tessa had a dark or try out match in Lucha Underground. It will be interesting how she works with Brandi next Saturday, though I believe it's a taped episode.

Not for nothing, but it's probably better for Brandi's character development to win the tournament anyways. With no tag division, Diamante and Ivelisse winning is pointless, also is Ivie even signed?


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

I just watched that second match again and honestly Tay Conti was the standout for me, she looked legit after she got the hot tag. Diamante and Ivelisse were both very solid as well, I hope they win it, they deserve a break and Anna Jay is 11 months into her career and wrestles more like she's 4 or 5 years into it. All 4 have bright futures but Anna Jay is the only one signed so Tony needs to open up the checkbook and get the rest of them signed. My only minor complaint is I think this match was on the short side and could've done with 5-10 more mins to showcase them a bit more.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

AEW needs to sign Taynara, Ivelisse, Diamante, and Savoy if possible. They all looked good tonight.

Anna is impressively good for how green she is as well.

First match was alright, but the second match was probably the best of the tournament.

Anna/Tay should have won the whole thing imo.

I REALLY hope Brandi/Allie don't win. I don't even hate Brandi, and I really like Allie, but they don't need it. Also it'd be a sour end to a surprisingly decent tournament and, rightly or wrongly, make the whole thing come off like a big vanity project.


----------



## BPG (Dec 31, 2019)

Stupidity. Jay / Conti could won the final with Brandi and Allie which would start feud or Jay / Conti wins the final with Ivelisse, Diamante and LAX returns


Currently Conti doesn't appear on TV but Brandi in the finale .. Stupid idiot made it up


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

BPG said:


> Stupidity. Jay / Conti could won the final with Brandi and Allie which would start feud or Jay / Conti wins the final with Ivelisse, Diamante and LAX returns
> 
> 
> Currently Conti doesn't appear on TV but Brandi in the finale .. Stupid idiot made it up


This is clearly nothing more than a Brandi vanity project the sooner she has no power or role what so ever in AEW the better. 

absolutely horrendous backstage person to have


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Conti looked really good in her babyface comeback.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I forgot this was even on last night.

From what I saw, they made Swole look like an idiot with a classic distraction finish. Still like what I see from Savoy.

And in the "main event", Conti was pretty impressive.

If AEW can sign all or at least some from the group of Tay, Savoy, Ivelisse, Diamante, etc. then at least this tournament will have been good for something.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Part of me wanted to see Anna win but this final round for the tournament makes sense. I just hope they don't give the win to the nightmare sisters.

PS : Did I miss something or is Brandi really marking for herself with her action figure every time she comes out?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Brandi has seemingly decided she wants to be heel again, so they've changed the whole dynamic of the Nightmare Sisters and even the tournament as a whole. She's going to be hated no matter what she does anyways, so might as well lean into it and use it for the hate it will bring as heel heat. She'd be a better champion right now than Shida because she at least elicits emotion. Shida is just there.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295688353661227009

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

^^ Some of the best work I've seen by a women's wrestler in AEW. Most of the matches have come across as sloppy and average to me, but that's good stuff. Sign her up.

If Brandi is heel again, could it be foreshadowing Cody's turn? The Horsemen had valets...


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Oh my god, the drama. Is Brandi good or bad? I can barely fall asleep tonight with that question rattling around in my head.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Awful


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Is Brandi annoying or isnt she is probably a better than is she heel or face? 😂 

Lovely looking girl with a decent personality, rubbish wrestling skills and wrestling psychology

I wouldnt want her one minute the heel then making pancakes with Scorpio Sky the next, think she is better as a face or not Wrestling

Allie has far greater potential as both a heel and a Horseman valet

Tay Conti and Ivelisse are better than 99% of what they already have and were still burying Dark Order


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295688353661227009
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love how she just does the SCU L8R as a solo move


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Geeee said:


> I love how she just does the SCU L8R as a solo move


I wonder how SCU feels about it. But that should be her eventual finisher. Diamante was a little too obvious in jumping into the swinging slam spot that came right after.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Glad I stuck around for the second match after the turd that was the Nightmare Sisters vs Swoles. Ivelisse and Diamante brought the experience and smoothness to the match, Ana Jay's got superb potential as a babyface and Conti, who I wasn't too high on last time I saw her, put on an exciting comeback. Fun match.

Going back to the first match, a couple of weird bits from Dustin. He's shit talking Lil Swole when she's in the corner taking a beat-down and at the very end he cowardly jumps out of the ring when a hot Big Swole jumps in. He's supposed to be a face right ?


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

I gave up on this pretty much in the first round when it became clearly obvious they half ass'd putting teams together and the whole thing is clearly about putting brandi over, it really does amaze that their has been more effort and time put into her storyline with her tag partner than there has with some main show feuds that were more in need of it.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

I really think this is a Icarus storyline with Brandi. The way she is bragging, acting cocky, and flaunting her action figure. Despite, it is Allie who is doing most of the work. 

She knows the people on social media hate her guts and she is playing that up. Being what everyone thinks she is.

We have just a few more days until the answer is revealed.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Im not sure Nightmare Sisters are winning tbh. AEW is pretty sensitive to internet backlash and Brandi and Allie going over Ivelisse to win it would set the twitter ablaze.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Im not sure Nightmare Sisters are winning tbh. AEW is pretty sensitive to internet backlash and Brandi and Allie going over Ivelisse to win it would set the twitter ablaze.


Yup, especially when they insisted on Diamante/Ivelisse's 26 years of pro wrestling experience, and Brandie is brand new. Should be a big storm.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Enjoyed the show last night. Both matches held my attention, especially the 2nd one. Loving Anna Jay and Tay Conti. They really need to sign Tay so hopefully nothing throws a wrench in that.

I don't mind Brandi as much as others do, I actually like seeing her on TV. But at the same time, I don't want her winning the tourney, even if she is turning heel and using it for heat. Ivelisse and Diamante should win and get contracts (if they haven't already) as non-kayfabe rewards. I highly doubt Brandi and Allie win anyway, they are very aware of the backlash it would cause.

The finals should be interesting.


----------



## Runaway (Feb 14, 2020)

Runaway said:


> What a waste of everyone's time. Is there any point to this other than being another Brandi Rhodes vehicle?


Funny, I got shat on for saying this when it's obvious for anyone with eyes. AEW's women's division is pretty much a vanity project for Brandi Rhodes. Waste of time.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Brandi ruins the whole event, sorry to say that. 

They hired so many peeps, they should take Tay Conti and push her. But hey, commentators were not even able to tell us about her sports reputation, they just said "she did much" or something.


----------

